# Post your Subwoofer Pics



## TxHouse

Did a quick search and couldn't find anything so I figured I would post this to see what everyone is running. It doesn't matter if it's the sub by itself or if it's already mounted, just post them up.


----------



## skittlesRgood




----------



## devolutionary

Not really an SPL set-up, but....

...the bottom one is a passive radiator.


----------



## devolutionary

skittles... love the recone photos with all the coloured clips. 

Damn spiffy box/amp rack too... wow. Nice.


----------



## stills

sundown 8''














http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtBjTdiFsiY


----------



## TREETOP

4X Sundown SA-12s, in a temporary 4 cube sealed enclosure. Fits behind the 3rd row seats. Barely. 









3rd row folded down:









I've got something else in the works, larger and vented.  I've got a build log on www.mobilesoundscience.com if anyone's interested.


----------



## SoundChaser

Best of both worlds. SQ / SPL


----------



## The real Subzero

Subzero's Soundstream Cavalier rebuild

Probly going to replace the subs and or the box too.


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

stills said:


> sundown 8''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - The Nite-Liters


looks like a pretty big box for 1 8" sub


----------



## Cruzer

and whats up with the gay link? nite liters text flashing colors weee


----------



## stills

it's @ 1.25ft tuned to @ 38hz.






YouTube - Johnny ' Hammond' Smith - Shifting Gears


----------



## wrcrs24




----------



## Vital

TxHouse said:


> Did a quick search and couldn't find anything so I figured I would post this to see what everyone is running. *It doesn't matter if it's the sub by itself or if it's already mounted, just post them up*.


How about just an enclosure... for now... LOL
More of a sq then spl but it'll get loud


----------



## Ray21

10" Blueprint Audio XBL^2 









Installed:


----------



## GLN305

Four Fi Audio X series 10's. Amps are different now, lots more power on the subs.


----------



## The real Subzero

moar pics plz


----------



## Cruzer

its up close, and they are in a different box. need to get better pics =/


----------



## sqoverspl

Re Hc 15 with a recone sent from psi in a tline

















and I still havent fixed the carpet on the back


----------



## fish

sqoverspl said:


> Re Hc 15 with a recone sent from psi in a tline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I still havent fixed the carpet on the back


Jesus Christ! I'd like to know how that sounds?


----------



## The Baron Groog

SoundChaser said:


> Best of both worlds. SQ / SPL


HD Pornography!


----------



## derickveliz




----------



## heavymetalatw

Ended up buyin myself a xmas present:
skar vvx 12

honestly love it so far. In 1.5 sealed which is a lil bigger than they recommend its a direct swap w my RlP and comparatively this guy def gets low without even tryin.
Planned on building a HT box for RlP and a ported for the skar but the ported graphs arent the prettiest for the skar unless tuned impractically low.


----------



## mikey7182

1500GTi in 3 cubes vented:










The other enclosure, for a W15GTi in 4 cubes vented:



















In my last truck- 3 W15GTi in 13 cubes vented into the cab:


----------



## jacampb2

My '01 VW Jetta. O/S 12D2 CV Strokers in the first pic. Swapped them out for PG RSDc's in the second. The enclosure was made to work with either driver, because I had every intention of pulling the strokers back out. I bought 4 of the storkers for a special project and I wanted to keep them as close to BNIB as I could. I was waiting on a third RSDc, so I had to run something... Box has a net volume of 6.2 ft^3 and is tuned to 28Hz. It is also still not finished after more than a year installed. I will be going to sealed enclosures pretty soon, I just can't be satisfied with the performance of the RSDc in a vented enclosure after spending some quality time with the strokers.




























Later,
Jason


----------



## sqoverspl

fish said:


> Jesus Christ! I'd like to know how that sounds?


It sounds great, blends very very well, goes super low and very efficient. Its a real nice blend of sq and spl.


----------



## sqoverspl

mikey7182 said:


>


6th order? That looks like a really fun build


----------



## mikey7182

sqoverspl said:


> 6th order? That looks like a really fun build


The visuals are a bit misleading... basically the vent is on the passenger side. The "vent" on the driver's side that shows the motors is really just for aesthetics so it looked symmetrical. It's just the baffle with the subs reverse-mounted instead of front-mounted. Because of the width of the bed, I had to get creative to wedge three 15s in there. I could have done it sealed and faced them all forward, but who does a sealed blowthrough??  It was just a straightforward vented enclosure with a common chamber for all 3 drivers. Either way, it was a blast to build. I stripped the truck down a few months back to sell it and actually just had that enclosure taken to the landfill yesterday  Kinda made me sad watching it get hauled off, but it was so application-specific I doubt I could have sold it or done much else with it.


----------



## beyondredline9k

These are some nice subs


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX




----------



## TxHouse

Dang, I can't wait until I get my subs, I can only hope my install is half of what everyone on here's is.


----------



## sqoverspl

TxHouse said:


> Dang, I can't wait until I get my subs, I can only hope my install is half of what everyone on here's is.


Hey your form willis texas? I was just there because our car broke down on the highway :laugh:


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

jacampb2 said:


> My '01 VW Jetta. O/S 12D2 CV Strokers in the first pic. Swapped them out for PG RSDc's in the second. The enclosure was made to work with either driver, because I had every intention of pulling the strokers back out. I bought 4 of the storkers for a special project and I wanted to keep them as close to BNIB as I could. I was waiting on a third RSDc, so I had to run something... Box has a net volume of 6.2 ft^3 and is tuned to 28Hz. It is also still not finished after more than a year installed. I will be going to sealed enclosures pretty soon, I just can't be satisfied with the performance of the RSDc in a vented enclosure after spending some quality time with the strokers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> Jason


AUTOTEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jhmeg2

it aint much, but here.... take a look





































back









front








4 xtant 10"s in my del sol


----------



## Jaredturp

This was my last setup:

















This was the one before it:

























This is the current setup(in the same box as the DC, but sealed):


----------



## Cruzer

Jaredturp said:


> This is the current setup(in the same box as the DC, but sealed):


What sub is this?


----------



## Jaredturp

Cruzer said:


> What sub is this?


TC LMS-4000


----------



## rufast

more pics in footwell?


----------



## kizz

during construction


----------



## chapdawg1971

Here's some from my Saturn



















I hadn't quite slide the box in all the way in the top pic. In the process of sealing the trunk off now.


----------



## s4turn

Did this pic at night


----------



## sangellga

So my system is designed for SQ not SPL and I still have to design some form of a combination facia cover/amp rack to finish everything off but I am waiting until after I add my second KS1000.1 in a month or so. Great SQ, very decent SPL and I maintain all of my passenger room as this is a daily driver and I routinely need most of the seating room. If I do need the cargo room the box and amps are easily removed in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## jhmeg2

rufast said:


> more pics in footwell?


HUH?:thinking:


----------



## matthewo




----------



## aturcotte127317

RD HW


----------



## aturcotte127317

DD9915


----------



## aturcotte127317

4 12" RD Sonances


----------



## aturcotte127317

Some beefy WMD2s 
























The bumholes











Power HX2


----------



## aturcotte127317

2 15" DC lvl 3s








In blue astroturf box LMAO


----------



## aturcotte127317

18" Eclipse Ti PRO


----------



## aturcotte127317

18" Fi BTL


----------



## aturcotte127317

15" RF T2


----------



## TxHouse

Dang, thats a lot of different setups. In your opinion which one of those setups sounded the best?


----------



## aturcotte127317

TxHouse said:


> Dang, thats a lot of different setups. In your opinion which one of those setups sounded the best?


Sounded the best? Honestly probably when I had the Fi BTL in my audi, or my RD HW in the eclipse when it was tuned to 33Hz

I think my loudest was my DD 9915 when i had it on an American Bass 500.1 only at 2 ohms and hit a 147.x


----------



## aturcotte127317

Actually the T2 sounded pretty dman good when i did sub back port back on the MTX 1500D Modded to run at 1 ohm... The T2 actually took the 1800+rms pretty well!!!


----------



## mattyjman

do spl guys care about quality install at all?


----------



## sqoverspl

mattyjman said:


> do spl guys care about quality install at all?


nope they tend to switch more often


----------



## jhmeg2

There are some nice subs in here... 
at first look I acctualy liked the RF cutout and window.
aturcotte127317. where in WIS are you at?


----------



## chapdawg1971

mattyjman said:


> do spl guys care about quality install at all?


My install is quality, just not sunk under beauty panels and trimmed out in suede. All of my cables are neatly routed and I even spaced my zip ties pretty evenly. The only thing that looks crappy in mine, is the trim at the opening, which is about to be covered/sealed.


----------



## jhmeg2

mattyjman said:


> do spl guys care about quality install at all?


ouch... I think not as much as SQ guys do, because they tend to change out equipment so often, it dosnt pay to do a full clean finished install, if your going to teaar it out in three days or less.

At first look, I liked the RF cut out and window.
Also, with the Critical Mass 5000, what is the port design on that, I like how port and sub fire in, the back is really clean. Is it a slot port, or a "square" port? clean none-the less.

aturcotte127317, Where is WIS are you at?

sorry, kind of a dbl post.


----------



## aturcotte127317

mattyjman said:


> do spl guys care about quality install at all?


Eh to a point, I will clean up an install once I am satisfied with it, but that is rare 


jhmeg2 said:


> There are some nice subs in here...
> at first look I acctualy liked the RF cutout and window.
> aturcotte127317. where in WIS are you at?


I am in Sheboygan WI, yourself? I would like to meet some more close by WI people because i swap out and sell and buy equipment ALOT


----------



## jhmeg2

I'm a bit north of Portage. Def. wanna meet up. I've got quite a bit of equipment to move as well.


----------



## matthewo

aturcotte127317 said:


> 18" Eclipse Ti PRO




at first i thought you stole my pictures LOL

WTB mine was a quad coil 1.4 15, and wow did that sub take a beating. the 8 layer flat wound coil was amazing. i daily drove that thing in 6 cubes ported at 35hz with 2 kicker 2500.1s running at .7 ohm daily each. you know the kickers put out 2800 rms at 2 ohm, they will do well over 3000 each at 1ohm and under.


----------



## matthewo

jhmeg2 said:


> ouch... I think not as much as SQ guys do, because they tend to change out equipment so often, it dosnt pay to do a full clean finished install, if your going to teaar it out in three days or less.
> 
> At first look, I liked the RF cut out and window.
> Also, with the Critical Mass 5000, what is the port design on that, I like how port and sub fire in, the back is really clean. Is it a slot port, or a "square" port? clean none-the less.
> 
> aturcotte127317, Where is WIS are you at?
> 
> sorry, kind of a dbl post.


its a slot port, it turns and goes directly toward the left and cuts another L toward the back off the box. its tuned to around 33hz, with about 25-30sq inches of port area i think


----------



## jhmeg2

matthewo said:


> its a slot port, it turns and goes directly toward the left and cuts another L toward the back off the box. its tuned to around 33hz, with about 25-30sq inches of port area i think


bravo, I like it. I can assume that the corners are 45ed, and with that its smooth.


----------



## gumbysmoke

Nice pics everyone. I'll post mine when I get 30 posts.


----------



## aturcotte127317

gumbysmoke said:


> Nice pics everyone. I'll post mine when I get 30 posts.


Why is that?


----------



## ChaunB3400

skittlesRgood said:


>


I remember the build on that box, it looks amazing


----------



## ChaunB3400

PSI Omega


----------



## ChaunB3400

AP Axis


----------



## ChaunB3400

Bad Packing


----------



## ChaunB3400

gfs ride


----------



## ChaunB3400

sonic fx beast of a sub i miss it


----------



## ChaunB3400

DD3515 I forget which motor


----------



## ChaunB3400

RD Alpha V1, I won during there promotional give away


----------



## ChaunB3400

FI BL


----------



## ChaunB3400

13w6v2's traded the BL for these


----------



## ChaunB3400

Brahma and Alpha 15's


----------



## ChaunB3400

RD Heavyweight, never had enough power at the time to run it 100%


----------



## ChaunB3400

AQ HD3 I liked this alot, only paid 90shipped for it 100% working


----------



## ChaunB3400

ED Eqhs


----------



## ChaunB3400

Nightshade proto and T3k neo


----------



## ChaunB3400

all those are within about a 2 year span


----------



## topdawg

ChaunB3400 said:


> ED Eqhs
> 
> 
> I have 3 of these that I've been trying to sell, but if I don't sell them soon I'll have to build something with them. THey are pretty fun little subs!


----------



## ChaunB3400

topdawg said:


> ChaunB3400 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ED Eqhs
> 
> 
> I have 3 of these that I've been trying to sell, but if I don't sell them soon I'll have to build something with them. THey are pretty fun little subs!
> 
> 
> 
> yep very nice for the cost and what they are
Click to expand...


----------



## topdawg

ChaunB3400 said:


> topdawg said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep very nice for the cost and what they are
> 
> 
> 
> What size box did you have them in?
Click to expand...


----------



## sangellga

How about some old school.............


























http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k607/sangellga/Car%20Audio/MMribbed12newface.jpg


----------



## dales

mtx BLACK GOLD. my most favorite woofer. i had/went through alot of them back in the day. wish i could find some today!!


----------



## sangellga

dales said:


> mtx BLACK GOLD. my most favorite woofer. i had/went through alot of them back in the day. wish i could find some today!!


That is one of two 10"s, still new, the one only taken out of the box for those pics.


----------



## chapdawg1971

Man!!! Those M&M's bring back some memories!


----------



## dales

sangellga said:


> That is one of two 10"s, still new, the one only taken out of the box for those pics.


OH... shall we take this to pm's. lol


----------



## sangellga

dales said:


> OH... shall we take this to pm's. lol


LOL! 
Sorry, not for sale.


----------



## sangellga

A few more for ya.


----------



## dales

sangellga said:


> LOL!
> Sorry, not for sale.


dont Blame ya. but i had to ask.....


----------



## lupine




----------



## Jmirage

sangellga said:


> A few more for ya.


For a split second, I thought this was mounted in the coffee table, and you must not be married.


----------



## n_olympios

Nice stuff!

Here's a couple of pics of my own:

DLS Ultimate Reference 12



















Alto Mobile Falstaff 10 (still BNIB):










and my beloved Phase Evolution Aliante 12si LTD:










Here in the car (yes, I know the carpet isn't a 100% match):


----------



## The Baron Groog

BNIB Alinate 10Si, soon to be fitted


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

aturcotte127317 said:


> 18" Eclipse Ti PRO



That poor sub..


----------



## Vital




----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX




----------



## Cruzer

Vital said:


>


how u like that sub?


----------



## Vital

^^^^ LOOOOOOVE it! 
Can't compare it to your MM since i haven't heard one but if SQ is what u're after then this sub is ideal. With 700W rms and high extursion it is also loud as fukk so it's a mix of both worlds but SQ def takes the top here. Very clean, tight, controlled bass that gets as low as you'd want it. 
Before getting it i saw a few reviews saying how "melodic" it is. Could't really understand what people meant but right after listening to it, before it even got broken in you start to realize what people meant, very "melodic" indeed  while still punching you in your chest.


----------



## Cruzer

the MMs are the same, except sealed they dont seem to get low enough imo. ported, they get low and solid loud(135.4db). i showed them to my dad, he was like wow my subs dont play that, or sound that good hahaha


----------



## edouble101

Why am I so infatuated with subwoofer designs? lol


----------



## Knobby Digital

Cruzer said:


> and whats up with the gay link? nite liters text flashing colors weee


^Shut up you damn nerd!


----------



## draft6969

Here are some of my WMD's


----------



## boricua69

pounding hard without sacrifiying sound quality.
View attachment 24320


View attachment 24321


View attachment 24322


----------



## TxHouse

boricua69 said:


> pounding hard without sacrifiying sound quality.
> View attachment 24320
> 
> 
> View attachment 24321
> 
> 
> View attachment 24322


Holy Crap!!! I would love to just be able to sit inside this car and hear this setup. Ear Piercingly loud and sound dang good doing it.

On a side note, just ordered two 12w6v2 subs on an awesome sale (basically two for the price of one) and will post pics when they arrive.


----------



## beerdrnkr

ChaunB3400 said:


> Nightshade proto and T3k neo


Isn't that Christians old setup? I ran that Neo on a TC-3000 15" Top Assembly for awhile.


----------



## beerdrnkr

Here's a few of mine:

These are what I'm installing next, custom 3hp 12's.









Old school Kicker Solo-Baric 15's:









RE Audio MT 18" and Rockford HE2 12":









MB Quart Premium 12's:

















RE Audio MX 15":


----------



## beerdrnkr

TC-3000 regular and neo:









MB Quart Reference 12's:


























RE Audio SE 12's:


----------



## Ray21

Blueprint Audio 10s - XBL^2









Installed... 









Atlas 15 vs. Blueprint 10









ID10v3









Entasi 12 (TC9) vs. Dayton Titanic MKIII









LOL, none of them are SPL subs.


----------



## TxHouse

As promised, here are some pics of the 12w6v2's the ups man just dropped off today.


----------



## GLN305

...should be fun. Custom built 15''.


----------



## IBcivic

3 x Acoustic Elegance IB12-8ohms wired for 2.666....ohms, run off an Audison lrx5.1k with roughly 900wrms on tap
Trunk view








seats down


----------



## fish

GLN305 said:


> ...should be fun. Custom built 15''.



Nice... 

Who built that, & with what brand of "parts"?


----------



## my6x9s

edouble101 said:


> Why am I so infatuated with subwoofer designs? lol


 take a look at some of petes boxes i started a mini collection kinda over there...
but i love horns so they inspire me to do crazy new ideas ..
this last summer i pulled(TL) a 145 on 600wrms single 12" at 32hz ....music
but something to look at for sure.
edit: forgot the linky:http://pwkdesigns.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1712&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=inspirations


----------



## Kane

http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh127/lil7mm/cobra001.jpg


this is a car i had in highschool....i was very fortunate. The story with the car was, i originally purchased a pioneer deh 835, altec lansing mids and highs, a zapco z400 and 2 zapco z600's with 4 solobaric 12's.

I went to a db drag show prior to my installation at a local stereo shop and was later pulled aside with an offer of a full rf system to be built for sq as well as spl. 


And here are a few pics of it that i found. I can give the complete system specs and info if anyone is interested... this is around 1997-1998


----------



## Kane

another pic, if you look you can see 8 15's in diamonds and my ugly mug. lol

http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh127/lil7mm/cobra.jpg


----------



## ALL4SPL

Nothing too special, just what I have for now, going to a single beefy 12 in a ported box soon as my taxes get back.


----------



## The real Subzero




----------



## Streetbeat Customz

Thy Warden


----------



## papabearsc

Massive Audio QC15


----------



## draft6969

Streetbeat Customz said:


> Thy Warden



That is a sexy sub!! who makes it?


----------



## papabearsc

Incriminator Audio I think


----------



## dvnt88

Here's what I'm currently runnin'


----------



## quickaudi07

matthewo said:


>



I'm really interested how does the sub sounds like, also what kind of amp are you have to push the sub??? 

I heard some good reviews on that sub, can you please update!

Thanks


----------



## onebadmonte

A little something I'm working on.


----------



## Eastman474

Here they were mounted in my last enclosure.. (4) JBL W15Gti


----------



## Chaos

Nekked subz:



8W7 vs. 8W6 vs. Diamond D310






























Dayton HF8 vs. 8W3




















Just for good measure, the Diyma R12












TC2+ 10" vs. ID OEM10




















Type R 10" vs. S8L7


----------



## draft6969

onebadmonte said:


> A little something I'm working on.



Arnt those subs going to be under powered


----------



## onebadmonte

draft6969 said:


> Arnt those subs going to be under powered


Meh, what can you do.


----------



## SoulFly

nothing special, but sounds good for what it is. its powered by 1200 watts


----------



## rc10mike




----------



## yuri

my mini sub box 
0.9 cuft sealed box 























my door subs .....
0.5 cuft sealed 































and my maxi box 
4.5cuft tuned to 27hz


----------



## IBcivic

Here is a set-up that I am currently working on. I had to use the customer's equipement from a previous build.


----------



## SoulFly

amitaF said:


> Here is a set-up that I am currently working on. I had to use the customer's equipement from a previous build.


i like that. Good use of the boxes, i had a couple prefabs that shape, never thought of using them in that config. Excellent job
You should make a carpeted box around the amps that match the sub boxes, so its slanted upright with a plexiglass window on front.


----------



## IBcivic

SoulFly said:


> i like that. Good use of the boxes, i had a couple prefabs that shape, never thought of using them in that config. Excellent job
> You should make a carpeted box around the amps that match the sub boxes, so its slanted upright with a plexiglass window on front.


Thanx,man! 
Just so we're clear...those enclosures are custom built for the application. 
















This ongoing build has a limited budget(we've pretty much reached that point). All that is left to do, in the trunk, is making carpeted beauty panels to hide the teminals on the amps and fill in the gap on either side of the sub enclosures.


----------



## sqoverspl

Heres a few of mine

diyma and idqv3 12









pioneer premier 12"









re hc with 15" psi recone

























re hc with 10" fi recone

















15" mb quart rwe









t3 t.1000 15"









sony 8"-diyma-t3 t.1000- re hc w/ psi soft parts


----------



## SoulFly

amitaF said:


> Thanx,man!
> Just so we're clear...those enclosures are custom built for the application.


i see, i thought you took wedge boxes and turned them on their side. very nice looking, yet simple. if i had the space i'd do something like that.


----------



## HondAudio

mikey7182 said:


> The visuals are a bit misleading... basically the vent is on the passenger side. The "vent" on the driver's side that shows the motors is really just for aesthetics so it looked symmetrical. It's just the baffle with the subs reverse-mounted instead of front-mounted. Because of the width of the bed, I had to get creative to wedge three 15s in there. I could have done it sealed and faced them all forward, but who does a sealed blowthrough??  It was just a straightforward vented enclosure with a common chamber for all 3 drivers. Either way, it was a blast to build. I stripped the truck down a few months back to sell it and actually just had that enclosure taken to the landfill yesterday  Kinda made me sad watching it get hauled off, *but it was so application-specific I doubt I could have sold it or done much else with it*.


Home theater subwoofer


----------



## ALL4SPL

Here are 3 versions of my CRX from my dB drag days.




















And this is the setup I took to dB Drag Finals in 2002 box stayed the same mainly because it had 3/4" of fiberglass resin throughout the interior. I think if I remember correctly the L7's were after 2002 finals.


----------



## GLN305

fish said:


> Nice...
> 
> Who built that, & with what brand of "parts"?


Forgot to reply to this:

Scott Sackett built 15''

RE MT motor
quad progressive spiders
3'' D2 Flat Wind voice coil
DD 15'' basket
Carbon Fiber 8'' dustcap
Heavy pressed paper cone


----------



## stills




----------



## RFVega

1 15"
96 dB
3" vc
500w rms
1000w peak
VEGA flex suspension

*** Definitely a very efficient sub that is *LOUD & LOW* while looking good doing it! Been running it faithfully since 1999 & very satisfied! :thumbsup:


----------



## ALL4SPL

Well the sub isn't here yet, but here is my first self designed and build ported box, yeah if you know me you're probably going HUH? I suck at math and I avoided designing and making my own for years. Well just decided to go for it, I had everything I needed so I didn't have to spend any money at all. The box is 1.8cuft after displacement and tuned at 32Hz  ! So here is the box.





































It's all done except the top, waiting on my sundown 12 to arrive before doing the top.


----------



## mcgilvrey007

heres my LAT 700 in my corvette


----------



## strakele

Stock Infinity 8" sub sealed










Version 2 with 10" Alpine Type R's sealed










Version 3 with 12" Image Dynamics IDQ12v3's sealed










Current version with 10" Dayton HO's ported


----------



## Kane

The subs in the last pic are a good looking pair of subs...are those the Daytons? How do they perform?


----------



## strakele

Yep, Dayton HO 10's. The pair is in 1.4 cubic feet tuned to 29Hz. I'm very pleased with how they perform. In the last couple posts on the Dayton HO 10 review thread, you and read SynRG's description of my system to get a better idea.


----------



## ocuriel

Got the Dayton 12's HO.


----------



## Cruzer

Dayton HO 15"


----------



## Kane

man those have to be one of the best looking subs out there


----------



## onebadmonte

Kane said:


> man those have to be one of the best looking subs out there


You talkin' bout these, right?



tvrift said:


>


 I keed. I keed.


----------



## Kane

them look like my pro thumps i had when i was too young to drive! 

What are those by the way?


----------



## strakele

Gotta have funky pups in a thread like this!


----------



## ALL4SPL

Carpet arrives on monday so it will all match nice and clean then


----------



## TxHouse

Got this put in today and couldn't be happier, It sounds amazing, not like a wet fart like you hear booming down the street everyday.


----------



## Kane

that is a beautiful box, wish i had the know how and time to do one of those for my 01 dodge


----------



## TxHouse

Thank you for the compliments but I want to make it clear that I did not make that box. A gentleman out of Wichita Falls made it for me for a very respectable price.

If you want some information on the box, pm me and I'll send you his way, he is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## n_olympios

This box is great, it looks better built than many pre-fab boxes I've seen!


----------



## Kane

TxHouse said:


> Thank you for the compliments but I want to make it clear that I did not make that box. A gentleman out of Wichita Falls made it for me for a very respectable price.
> 
> If you want some information on the box, pm me and I'll send you his way, he is a great guy to deal with.


That would be cool.... right now i have a downfiring prefab box that replaces the cushion under the center console with a single 10. Would love to run two subs and get my seat back.


----------



## HondAudio

TxHouse said:


> Got this put in today and couldn't be happier, It sounds amazing, not like a wet fart like you hear booming down the street everyday.


That's fantastic.


----------



## ALL4SPL

Did a little testing and found placing the sub pointed up yielded a better response, also got the carpet in so I carpeted the box, bottom board and the supports that hold it in place.














































Overall very happy with the results, more bass, more lower end bass, LOTS more SPL and I saved room in the hatch.


----------



## Vital

Cruzer said:


> Dayton HO 15"


How is it comparing to mm u had before?
Obviously 12 vs 15 will play a part but u know ehat I mean


----------



## DarkScorpion

Specs: 
Prototype 3hp rebuilt by Resko1
8-Layer Quad 1ohm FW Al coil, vented
Dual spiders: 1 TC medium and 1 stiff conex proto, woven leads
Nomex Honeycomb cone
CF dustcap
Rated 2000-2500w

Currently in a 2.25cu.ft. box tuned to 29hz.


----------



## jason19

aq hdc3 15 inch with aluminum coils


----------



## DenaliXTC

cool thread!


----------



## Cruzer

Vital said:


> How is it comparing to mm u had before?
> Obviously 12 vs 15 will play a part but u know ehat I mean


i had two 10" polk mm

sealed the 15 is louder
the 10s ported are louder(low end at least) than the 15

as for sq i havent gotten much listen time due to failed head unit, but it does sound slightly better, but nothing too noticeable. the price difference is like $10 so cant go wrong with either.

i know the dayton hf 10s have more output than the polk mm 10s sealed according to winisd. the ho provide more power capabilities over the polk mm series for similar money any size u go


----------



## Team Bassick (Alpine)




----------



## dvnt88

my new toy ... TIElite wired at 2ohms running off a TI 1200.1


----------



## JJAZ

Lousy picture quality, I know.. I forgot to bring my camera and had to use the cellphone, sigh.. 

It is a large sealed design, with the option of going vented (by exchanging the lower panel with a vented panel).

Enclosure skeleton seen from the cargo area









My lovely 12" Peerless XLS's 









Almost done


----------



## bryan5969

4 15L7's in a bedbox.


----------



## HondAudio

TxHouse said:


> Got this put in today and couldn't be happier, It sounds amazing, not like a wet fart like you hear booming down the street everyday.


What kind of carpet is that? Unbacked automotive floor carpet, or trunk-liner? I can't believe how good that looks and how well it wraps the form of the box.


----------



## BowDown

tvrift said:


>


OMG i just creamed my pants.


----------



## BowDown

JJAZ said:


> Lousy picture quality, I know.. I forgot to bring my camera and had to use the cellphone, sigh..
> 
> It is a large sealed design, with the option of going vented (by exchanging the lower panel with a vented panel).
> 
> Enclosure skeleton seen from the cargo area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely 12" Peerless XLS's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done


_Stands in line for a hair trick._


----------



## JJAZ

BowDown said:


> _Stands in line for a hair trick._


If you ever come to Denmark, pop by for a session  I am mainly an SQ guy, but I do love to crank it once in a while, and I believe a good setup should play well no matter the volume knob position


----------



## Twisted-Woodroof




----------



## Mark the Bold

Awesome thread. Here's my meager contribution. (2) 12 jl w3v3's in a 3.5 cu.ft. box tuned to 31Hz. Those wood bumpers are there because my friend always has product samples in the back that slide up and down.....


----------



## SoulFly

^pic doesnt show. for me at least


----------



## The Baron Groog

^ nor for me, did yesterday


----------



## bergend2

Here are me Eclipse 88080DVC's:


































And my LA Storm Neo:


----------



## bergend2

Here are me Eclipse 88080DVC's:


































And my LA Storm Neo:


----------



## PiastXD




----------



## Miniboom

aturcotte127317 said:


> (...)I am in Sheboygan WI, yourself? (...)


I'm really sorry for going off topic here... but just can't help myself from asking: Is your town really called SHE-BOY-GAN, or were you actually IN a sheboy when posting that? 

I assume the first...  And that's really ridiculous for a town name! 

Got myself up from ROFL-mode, and going on topic:










Old cars:








70's VW Beetle









The slightly modded cargo shelf in my PT Cruiser... 









1 of 2 underseat 6,5" subs in the PT









RE XXX-12 vs. RE XXX-18 vs. Morel Elate SW 10". :laugh:









My Impreza subs (10W7) vs. my Stratus sub (XXX-12).


----------



## derekbannatyne

Something a little different - here's my home subwoofer I built a few years ago:


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

Decided to buy myself a little birthday present for my work truck. 
The guy at the shop said it was a good sub. Wont be able to tell until its hooked up. 

~JH






































Here is my truck circa 95?


----------



## ocuriel

DarkScorpion said:


> Specs:
> Prototype 3hp rebuilt by Resko1
> 8-Layer Quad 1ohm FW Al coil, vented
> Dual spiders: 1 TC medium and 1 stiff conex proto, woven leads
> Nomex Honeycomb cone
> CF dustcap
> Rated 2000-2500w
> 
> Currently in a 2.25cu.ft. box tuned to 29hz.


That's a sexy cone!


----------



## finbar

I built the box out of a stave core 1-3/4" door, burly, installed the JL 15W6 and powered the gubbins with an RF BD1000.1, very nice it was too.
Brown note FTW.


----------



## Brian Steele

Various pictures, showing 

(1) the different arrangements I tried in my last three cars (including a "ghetto" build I had to hurriedly put together for a night out - it should be obvious which pic that is!)
(2) an RE sub brought by for testing
(3) my first tapped-horn build (with the top off, exposing the driver
(4) an SPL build I helped design (the owner clocked 145dB with two JBL 1200GTis before the back glass broke free)


----------



## Kane

Jonny Hotnuts said:


> Decided to buy myself a little birthday present for my work truck.
> The guy at the shop said it was a good sub. Wont be able to tell until its hooked up.
> 
> I know i loved my Morel componets that i had!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

WIsh I still owner her... never even got a chance to HEAR her... 

Oldschool madness... 



















That's 17lbs...


----------



## w00tah

MECA:









dB Drag:










On Flo Rida- Sugar (which is same peak freq as my car peak):











Kef


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

nice numbers. Ill have to see what mine does when its done.


----------



## BuickGN

Mine is not exactly an SPL setup lol..... But I'm buying a meter anyway to see what it does in the 20hz range.





Obviously this was during the install, not finished.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

^^^^^ WANT....



My set-up for ****s-n-grins.... should be able to do at LEAST 120 @20hz...:laugh: on ~400w... :laugh:


----------



## TheScottishBear

It's in a door and its a midbass but do these count. lol
10" Goldwood
























Dayton dcs-450...
still in box with gear. I call this a floor diagram. lol








Trunk shot showing the 18"s attached to the baffle. Notice the expanding foam and mdf subfloor. The trunk was sanded and primed. Then I sprayed two layers of cascade v-block and any leaks were sealed with resin and matte. I placed a layer of jut underneath the mdf and screwed it into the floor. The layer you see was done in the opposite direction and is 1 1/2". It is 2 1/4 to 1/2 deep not including the spare tire well This will be hit 3 layers of matte and resin and painted with a rubberized undercoating. 








Total overkill considering the subs are only getting 120 watts a piece.


----------



## BuickGN

TheScottishBear said:


> It's in a door and its a midbass but do these count. lol
> 10" Goldwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton dcs-450...
> still in box with gear. I call this a floor diagram. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trunk shot showing the 18"s attached to the baffle. Notice the expanding foam and mdf subfloor. The trunk was sanded and primed. Then I sprayed two layers of cascade v-block and any leaks were sealed with resin and matte. I placed a layer of jut underneath the mdf and screwed it into the floor. The layer you see was done in the opposite direction and is 1 1/2". It is 2 1/4 to 1/2 deep not including the spare tire well This will be hit 3 layers of matte and resin and painted with a rubberized undercoating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total overkill considering the subs are only getting 120 watts a piece.



Very interesting. I searched for a build thread but did not see one. Do you mind if I PM you for some details?


----------



## TheScottishBear

by all means. If you you have any questions ask away. I tried to make a build log but it says I have to update my membership. I have 200 photos of the build so far. Guess I need to set up an album on this site. I have made 30+ vids and posted them on youtube though including 5 or 6 demo vids but the amprack isn't finished. Taking it apart to finish it tomorrow. I think the output is formidabe considering the wattage I am running.


----------



## jrs1006

Jonny Hotnuts said:


> Decided to buy myself a little birthday present for my work truck.
> The guy at the shop said it was a good sub. Wont be able to tell until its hooked up.
> 
> ~JH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my truck circa 95?


Dude that is an awsome SQ sub I think you will be VERY happy with it.


----------



## Evil Ryu

CUSTOM 12W7


















a little info since it's custom 
(even though i honestly don't know what have this sh*t means lol)

TEAM PSI / FIXMYSPEAKER CUSTOM 12W7

Revc = 1.8039 ohms
Fms = 37.6429 Hz
Zmax = 15.5599 ohms
Qes = 0.6526
Qms = 4.9767
Qts = 0.5769
Le = 1.1725 mH (at 1 kHz)
Diam = 254.0000 mm ( 10.0000 in )
Sd =50670.7504 mm^2( 78.5398 in^2)
Vas = 34.6703 L ( 1.2244 ft^3)
BL = 11.0881 N/A
Mms = 188.0596 g
Cms = 95.0558 uM/N
Kms =10520.1416 N/M
Rms = 8.9376 R mechanical
Efficiency = 0.2663 % 
Sensitivity= 86.2711 dB @1W/1m
Sensitivity= 92.7399 dB @2.83Vrms/1m


3” D1 ohm flatwound coil
1SS1STS suspension
Sewn leadwire
12”HD cone assembly
12”FCC
12” 12 spoke basket 
12” Rubber gasket
Push terminals


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

TheScottishBear said:


> It's in a door and its a midbass but do these count. lol
> 10" Goldwood
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton dcs-450...
> still in box with gear. I call this a floor diagram. lol
> 
> Trunk shot showing the 18"s attached to the baffle. Notice the expanding foam and mdf subfloor. The trunk was sanded and primed. Then I sprayed two layers of cascade v-block and any leaks were sealed with resin and matte. I placed a layer of jut underneath the mdf and screwed it into the floor. The layer you see was done in the opposite direction and is 1 1/2". It is 2 1/4 to 1/2 deep not including the spare tire well This will be hit 3 layers of matte and resin and painted with a rubberized undercoating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total overkill considering the subs are only getting 120 watts a piece.



Not sure I understand what is going on here??? 

Was your trunk too big? 

Why the MDF "sub floor" 

Overkill isn't the word I'd use here... destruction, amongst other fine words....


----------



## TheScottishBear

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Not sure I understand what is going on here???
> 
> Was your trunk too big?
> 
> Why the MDF "sub floor"
> 
> Overkill isn't the word I'd use here... destruction, amongst other fine words....


The trunk wasn't too big. I used the mdf to reinforce it and foam to fill in the gaps. The trunk is not finished btw. 
As far as your comment goes I appreciate the complete lack of constructive criticism. The arrogance and the stroking of your own intelligence at the end was great too. Thx for the comment buddy.


----------



## mattyjman

looks pretty ruined to me too... doesn't make much sense.

are you related to kryptonitewhite, by chance?


----------



## TheScottishBear

I can see this is why no one wants to post on this forum. The resistance to anything that is not the norm. If I want to use mdf, exp. foam and fiberglass to reinforce the trunk of my car I am going to. I have trouble seeing the reason it's ruined when this will be the final install in the car. It's not like I'm going to trade it off. 
Your rudeness is awesome esp. when you can't even see the finished product. Instead of using your experience to help me you would rather bash my build. This is the reason why I was hesitant about posting in the first place. I'll have to ignore your petty comments for now and hope you come up with something helpful to say but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## mattyjman

perhaps you want to explain exactly why you use expanding foam in that fashion, and what you think it's going to do... if you do something out of the norm, there has to be a good reason right?


----------



## TheScottishBear

Ok if this is your olive branch...I had the idea that I would use mdf and expanding foam to add mass to the trunk, and the thought was sound traveling through different layers of different materials would dissapate more quickly. I am not claiming to be a revolutionary or even claim to know what I am doing most of the time. I wanted to try this insead of using conventional deadener back there.
When it is complete there won't be any transition between the new floor and the baffle. I am going to use exp. foam and mdf to build it out. It will be seamless. The baffle will look like it is part of the trunk with no lines. A huge undertaking for sure. 
I know I'm not doing the same thing everyone else is doing. I'm just trying to experiment and have fun.


----------



## 808Munkyeee

meannnnnnnn


----------



## XtremeRevolution

Every time I open my trunk to show someone the subs, they have an irresistible urge to pet my sub box...


----------



## Mark the Bold

bergend2 said:


> And my LA Storm Neo:


Thats my kinda box! Huge, ported with a single hi-quality sub in there. You're a scholar, a gentleman and judger of fine alcohol no doubt.


----------



## Hispls

Amidonitrite?


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs

DAMN!! Oh and do I spy magic cards laying there.......


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs

Haven't really had time to take pictures of them myself, but here are the pictures I got from the seller.


----------



## stussycole

1991 Accord Wagon


----------



## stussycole

Also 1991 Accord Wagon





















And one of the many incarnations of the Astro that would go on to win multiple DBdrag world championships.


----------



## Hispls

Turbo_CitrusEs said:


> DAMN!! Oh and do I spy magic cards laying there.......


Yep. That's one of my businesses. I sell a pretty fair dollar volume of them on eBay, locally, and to the big online stores. They also make fairly good shims for centering voice coil when building subs so most of my pics of sub-building have some scattered around LOL.


----------



## The Baron Groog

stussycole said:


> Also 1991 Accord Wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of the many incarnations of the Astro that would go on to win multiple DBdrag world championships.


What are the eliptical drivers?


----------



## stussycole

The Baron Groog said:


> What are the eliptical drivers?


They were an Onkyo 6x9 2-ohm sub. They were a buyout from parts express for really cheap. They were originally made for OEM auto sound.


----------



## The Baron Groog

Cool, how well did they work?


----------



## wheelieking71

TheScottishBear said:


> Ok if this is your olive branch...I had the idea that I would use mdf and expanding foam to add mass to the trunk, and the thought was sound traveling through different layers of different materials would dissapate more quickly. I am not claiming to be a revolutionary or even claim to know what I am doing most of the time. I wanted to try this insead of using conventional deadener back there.
> When it is complete there won't be any transition between the new floor and the baffle. I am going to use exp. foam and mdf to build it out. It will be seamless. The baffle will look like it is part of the trunk with no lines. A huge undertaking for sure.
> I know I'm not doing the same thing everyone else is doing. I'm just trying to experiment and have fun.


i get the idea of mass loading. i just have one question, you still have a trunk lid right? the only thing you are really accomplishing there is decreasing the volume of your trunk. and, this IS constructive criticism. i commend you for getting out, and actually working on your stereo! but, that is just a mess, that will yield you no real benefit. as a matter of fact, your output, and sound quality may suffer a loss. if you were doing that to decrease rattles? like i said, you still have a trunk lid. now if you really want to deaden the floor of your trunk, look into lead. most "GOOD" metal retailers will sell lead in sheets. that is the single most effective way to add mass.


----------



## wheelieking71

XtremeRevolution said:


> Every time I open my trunk to show someone the subs, they have an irresistible urge to pet my sub box...


i dig the shaggy black! thats cool. i did a box for a friend one time with 4 JL 8W3V2's, and covered it in leopard skin print. we called it the "pimpin hoe box" LOL


----------



## Hispls

wheelieking71 said:


> look into lead. most "GOOD" metal retailers will sell lead in sheets. that is the single most effective way to add mass.


That's a damn good idea. Any suggestions on how to secure it to panels? (start a thread about this topic perhaps so as not to derail this one too bad)

More sub pron in the meantime:


----------



## Therum

Heres mine. Its simple for the moment. 10" Alpine Type R and an Xtant 1001dx. Yes that is a high quality vinyl on the box. ($80 a yard)That was a PITA. I have a 4180c that will go above that 1001 as soon as I get the drivers for my front stage and build the crossover. As soon as I find the picture of my 12w6's in a ported box I will post it.


----------



## mike123d

Just a AB HD12 D1 on a AB XD1800..lol don't mind the box carpet..The little racing stripe gay thing is a total failure


----------



## Bimmer

The ML brothers...

10" and 12"


----------



## The Baron Groog

mike123d said:


> Just a AB HD12 D1 on a AB XD1800..lol don't mind the box carpet..The little racing stripe gay thing is a total failure


What're the TS on those? Look strikingly similar to a sub sold over here-same basket, cone, spider, mag, stitched suround-only visible differences are basket colour and dustcap!


----------



## mike123d

Sorry Groog I'm not sure what TS is..I even googled it. But these sub's are basically a replica of DD and AQ series subs such as the hdc3. I was told that DJ from AudioQue had sold the design to a couple of manufacturers. This design must have been worth some money because I know that the AQ hdc and of course the DD 9500 are great sellers. These are some amazing SPL subs.


----------



## 96jimmyslt




----------



## ALL4SPL

Build I did for my wife's car.























































And I made a grill so she doesn't toss a grocery bag or whatever into the sub.


----------



## The Baron Groog

mike123d said:


> Sorry Groog I'm not sure what TS is..I even googled it. But these sub's are basically a replica of DD and AQ series subs such as the hdc3. I was told that DJ from AudioQue had sold the design to a couple of manufacturers. This design must have been worth some money because I know that the AQ hdc and of course the DD 9500 are great sellers. These are some amazing SPL subs.


TS= abreviation for Thiel Small Parameters, the specs that allow you to accurately design/build a box for a sub. Do you have the spec sheat for the subs?

What are you running yours off and have you had it metered?


----------



## Samuel

Well here are a few


----------



## Samuel




----------



## Samuel




----------



## Samuel




----------



## Samuel

Thats about it for now... Always working on new things though


----------



## yotamonster

this was in my toyota pickup but i recently bought an 08 civic that two of the subs and the amps are going in. also i was tired of sitting so straight up in the truck. im leaving one of the w6's in the truck and building a new box. working on getting the amps for it now.


----------



## chad

How did that 2241 sound in there?


----------



## Samuel

chad said:


> How did that 2241 sound in there?


Hello Chad

Very musical, infact probably the most articulate sub i have had in my car to date. Double bass, electric bass and that weight to a kick drum were all very convincingly reproduced and it has a certain quality about it that's hard to put into words.

The problem however was extension, even in 4.5/5 cubes sealed it struggled with some electronic music and pipe organs. A larger ported enclosure might have help with this or even an IB with the back seats but at the time i decided to head in a different direction and sold it.

In hindsight in an IB setup with some bottom end EQ it would be an amazing substage


----------



## chad

They aren't really designed to go low, just be efficient with little power compression, pretty low inductance too given it has a single layer flat wound coil.. I always wanted to try one and given the transfer function of a car I really had no idea what it would do.

Another to look at is the Peavey LowRider. more Xmax, similar specs, possibly a lower Fs.


----------



## Beauzriggs

Digital Designs are sexy..


----------



## LBaudio

My SPL box from a few years back - TREO SSX 12.22 ported with 8" aeroport

















GroundZero GZUA 12 XI
















box for two GZUA's (4 cuft, 8" aeroport)
under construction:
















painted and installed


----------



## LBaudio

ported box for JBL W12 GTI mkII


----------



## LBaudio

FOCAL AUDIOM WX33 - DOWNFIRING


----------



## LBaudio

Ported downfiring for dual JBL W15 - under construction


----------



## The Baron Groog

mike123d said:


> Sorry Groog I'm not sure what TS is..I even googled it. But these sub's are basically a replica of DD and AQ series subs such as the hdc3. I was told that DJ from AudioQue had sold the design to a couple of manufacturers. This design must have been worth some money because I know that the AQ hdc and of course the DD 9500 are great sellers. These are some amazing SPL subs.


SPL Dynamics .......... same sub different suit here-anyone know any more about these?


----------



## IDfan

Fun thread. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## davidsw

have you blown out any windows yet or cracked the roof..


----------



## Samuel

IDfan said:


> Fun thread. Keep 'em coming!


Well since you asked...

This is my new boot as of last week 














































The driver










Next to another sub im going to try, my new DD 1508


----------



## SoulFly

^ i really like that. at first i thought you had it IB. Looks very nice, just hope you never need to use a spare tire. lol


----------



## xfett

Looking at some of the pics I cant help but wonder how your cars havent caught on fire ..... some of those amp installs are just insanse. wires everywhere..


----------



## Therum

xfett said:


> Looking at some of the pics I cant help but wonder how your cars havent caught on fire ..... some of those amp installs are just insanse. wires everywhere..


LOL Thats what I was thinking too. I didnt say anything since when I got started mine look the same way. LOL. Gotta start somewhere. :laugh:


----------



## rsfaze

just picked up a sa12d-4 but I'm sure everyone knows what they look like


----------



## SoulFly

xfett said:


> Looking at some of the pics I cant help but wonder how your cars havent caught on fire ..... some of those amp installs are just insanse. wires everywhere..


it should pop a fuse first. But i'm sure most of us here make some nice solid connections and hopefully don't use pieces of wires that are twisted together.

The real wiring nightmares imo are the OEM behind the dash. Seems like car makers use more wires than what should be needed. I have a bundle mass of wires that runs to an OEM antenna booster in my car. Seems a simple antenna,power and ground would suffice but noo, theirs like 6 or 7 wires to it...wtf.
I was gonna hook my ignition turn on lead to it cause its so easy to get to, but the power running to it is 5 volts. lol
i dare not look under the dash


----------



## shexy

Damn and I thought I was cool with my 10''



















I love it. It pounds. Wanna upgrade to the 10W7 HO


----------



## rezdawgaudio72

Subs are almost ready to go in,didnt make any sense to put in & not have enough power to run amp,I have enough battery power to run my PPI-PDX10K,now,so each XXX18 is going in 17.45cuft(net),box has removable slot ports 65hz-33hz,so heres a few pics of them,this weekend they'll be mount,crap gonna hate doing that 110lbs each,give or take few lbs,


----------



## Samuel

Well i swapped out the 2005 RE XXX 15 for a Digital Designs 9915...

Interesting contrast in drivers


----------



## JJAZ

Seeing as I don't have any good photos of my car sub, I hope a photo of my livingroom subwoofer is okay.

I have two of these babies, one in each corner behind the front speakers. Each one has 8 x 10" Scanspeak 25W drivers and is driven by an ICEpower 1000ASP with a Velodyne SMS-1 processor.

This photo was taken right after mounting the 8 drivers in the first tower.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Hilarity... you actually cut out the baseboard trim, rather than building the boxes 1.5" smaller... 

Awesome, but hilarious...


----------



## chad

function over fashion


----------



## JJAZ

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Hilarity... you actually cut out the baseboard trim, rather than building the boxes 1.5" smaller...
> 
> Awesome, but hilarious...


I must agree... I should have had the carpenter make the boxes so they fitted above the trim. My mistake..

Anyway.. 16 x 10" drivers spread out over the entire heigth of the room, really makes for an awesome subwoofer.

They are actually 50 Ohm units (yes, fifty), with 8 in parallel the load is very easy on the amp. Each unit gets roughly 80W RMS (1000ASP is 1000W RMS into a 4 ohm load), and will literally shake the entire room even below audible frequencies.


----------



## shexy

My question: Why


----------



## chad

how the hell did you find 50 ohm units? and what was their intended design?


----------



## HiloDB1




----------



## JJAZ

shexy said:


> My question: Why


Because I can.. 

and because it sounds great, you can not imagine how effortlessly it produces the cleanest bass no matter what level I play it at.



chad said:


> how the hell did you find 50 ohm units? and what was their intended design?


They where custom made for an infinite baffle projekt playing together with a line source midrange/tweeter, but the buyer went out of business before the drivers where delivered.

I think there is another 20 pcs. in my basement waiting for another crazy project :laugh:


----------



## 96jimmyslt

JJAZ said:


> Because I can..
> 
> and because it sounds great, you can not imagine how effortlessly it produces the cleanest bass no matter what level I play it


Is this because of the cone area/number of sub woofers?

Would this be the same in a vehicle?

I always wondered why I can only feel the bass when the volume is maxed out usually.....


----------



## JJAZ

96jimmyslt said:


> Is this because of the cone area/number of sub woofers?
> 
> Would this be the same in a vehicle?
> 
> I always wondered why I can only feel the bass when the volume is maxed out usually.....


Car audio is very different from home audio with respect to sub bass.

A normal home audio sub does not excite the room modes in the same way as mine does. Because I have the drivers spread out all the way from the floor to the ceiling.

That said, the enormous amount of cone area makes a big difference as well, since each drivers diaphragm does not need to move very far before a substantial sound pressure is made.


----------



## chad

JJAZ said:


> They where custom made for an infinite baffle projekt playing together with a line source midrange/tweeter, but the buyer went out of business before the drivers where delivered.
> 
> I think there is another 20 pcs. in my basement waiting for another crazy project :laugh:


Great find! It's not often you you find those opportunities.


----------



## profoundwill

lots of very nice subs here!!


----------



## SoulFly

JJAZ said:


> Seeing as I don't have any good photos of my car sub, I hope a photo of my livingroom subwoofer is okay.
> 
> I have two of these babies, one in each corner behind the front speakers. Each one has 8 x 10" Scanspeak 25W drivers and is driven by an ICEpower 1000ASP with a Velodyne SMS-1 processor.
> 
> This photo was taken right after mounting the 8 drivers in the first tower.
> 
> http[/QUOTE]
> 
> i like it, bonus points if they had been built into the wall, but still awesome nonetheless


----------



## JJAZ

chad said:


> Great find! It's not often you you find those opportunities.


True, it was good luck. A friend of mine bought a pallet of them (120 pcs. ), but there are only 20 or so left in my basement now. I have always wanted to build an entire wall full of subwoofers, with 40-50 drivers spread out over the surface. That will happen once we buy a house :laugh:



SoulFly said:


> i like it, bonus points if they had been built into the wall, but still awesome nonetheless


Agreed, but it isn't possible in my apartment building. Most danish apartment buildings and houses are build with brickwalls, so in most cases we can not use in-wall speakers.


----------



## Evil Ryu

shexy said:


> Damn and I thought I was cool with my 10''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it. It pounds. Wanna upgrade to the 10W7 HO


i MISS my 10W7 in my custom ported enclosure powered by my old 500/1 slash amp setup so much. 
best "SQL" setup i've ever had.


----------



## shexy

Evil Ryu said:


> i MISS my 10W7 in my custom ported enclosure powered by my old 500/1 slash amp setup so much.
> best "SQL" setup i've ever had.


I just picked one up in the HO box for $400 last night 

It's def deeper compared to my w6. Still hits tight and clean. Very impressed.


----------



## 98HOE

I will post mine as soon as it lets me =D


----------



## Danometal

I began this box just to see how low and loud I could force a shallow mount Kenwood 12 to hit - just out of curiosity. The box came out to 2.3 cubes @ 23 hz. It sounded so good that I ordered a JBL P1224 and mounted it upside down, and I have been jamming to it ever since.

The build:










The Kenwood:










Now, the JBL. Been sounding perfect in every way for the last 4 months:










The amp rack is only temporary, as it was left over from the previous configuration with a traditional rear facing box. I'm still undecided as to the amp's new location...


----------



## 98HOE

Haha my boss walked in the hanger and saw these sitting there and was like WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH ALL THOSE?LOL










theres my babys


----------



## Vital

^^^ so what ARE you gonna do with all those? lol

vvv and DAMN!!! 



>


----------



## Danometal

WOW ^^

(10 subs)


----------



## 96jimmyslt

As long as a subs frequency response is 23Hz, it's ok to build a box that hits that low?


----------



## fish

96jimmyslt said:


> As long as a subs frequency response is 23Hz, it's ok to build a box that hits that low?


It's FR changes once in an enclosure.


----------



## Danometal

96jimmyslt said:


> As long as a subs frequency response is 23Hz, it's ok to build a box that hits that low?


Man, I'll be honest. EVERY SHOP I've frequented literally scoffed at each of my mentions of desiring to build a super low tuned box. "It'll just sound muddy and you'll be disappointed, etc." 

For example, I once bought a Digital Designs 1515 (peaky, ugly sounding garbage, IMO) from a local shop, and they INSISTED on at least a 38 hz tune. (Side note: my experiences with shops like those were the ultimate catalyst for my decision to go DIY in every way)

So, I took my car with this box with the Kenwood (which the owner said can't hit low) in it to the shop, and gave him a demo. He was beside himself. A shallow mount putting out incredible low frequency output for the guts.

Anyway, I know most music doesn't have material this low, but it flattened out the response curve to the SQ/output ideal I have attempted to achieve with 3 different previous sub installs to no avail. Now, all I do is play music and enjoy. 

The only sticking point was this box and/or sub doesn't like the LPF set any higher than 80 hz, but it was easier to time align that way anyway, and therefore there's no real localization to speak of, so....


----------



## Danometal

96jimmyslt said:


> As long as a subs frequency response is 23Hz, it's ok to build a box that hits that low?


Oh... I may have misread your question... 

But, yea, apparently so. The JBL has a Fs of 27 hz, but cleanly drops all the way to 23 and lower.

Edit: Also, I've noticed that I cannot depend on gabin gain to flatten out the response, because I like to roll every window down, and open the sunroof, and my bass is still there!!


----------



## chinaonnitrous1

Samuel said:


> Well i swapped out the 2005 RE XXX 15 for a Digital Designs 9915...
> 
> Interesting contrast in drivers




You must not play golf!


----------



## chad

chinaonnitrous1 said:


> You must not play golf!


I see what you did there 50poster


----------



## chinaonnitrous1

chad said:


> I see what you did there 50poster


I had to.

I don't post much, but I've been a member for so long. Itsnotfair :mean:

I mean, I followed don around on our maxmia site. 

I'm safe, i swear.


----------



## chad

chinaonnitrous1 said:


> I had to.
> 
> I don't post much, but I've been a member for so long. Itsnotfair :mean:
> 
> I mean, I followed don around on our maxmia site.
> 
> I'm safe, i swear.


Givin' you **** because... well it was obvious, and I was a ninja with don


----------



## JWAT15

That xxx got messed up bad... so sad


----------



## teenkertoy

One ten inch woofer in a tapered transmission line measured FS at 26hz in-car. You know how if you try to talk into a fan how the spinning blades make your voice sound vibrato? This can do that too.

-J


----------



## chad

teenkertoy said:


> One ten inch woofer in a tapered transmission line measured FS at 26hz in-car. You know how if you try to talk into a fan how the spinning blades make your voice sound vibrato? This can do that too.
> 
> -J


inverse flare.... odd.


----------



## teenkertoy

6 cubic feet for a single ten inch, also odd, but tremendously fun to listen to.

The problem is now I want to build something that can play into the twenty-hertz range in my VW golf, which has a tiny fraction of the cargo space ...

-J


----------



## fish

teenkertoy said:


> One ten inch woofer in a tapered transmission line measured FS at 26hz in-car. You know how if you try to talk into a fan how the spinning blades make your voice sound vibrato? This can do that too.
> 
> -J


Wow! That's huge! What would you compare the output of that single 10" to?


----------



## Danometal

chad said:


> inverse flare.... odd.


I've never seen an inverse TL. I wonder if the velocity increases over its length.


----------



## The Baron Groog

Danometal said:


> I've never seen an inverse TL. I wonder if the velocity increases over its length.


Velocity would have to increase as volume of air moving stays the same and area of port decreases-though have seen in a PB post that Geddes uses an inverse port in one of their enclosures..


----------



## Danometal

The Baron Groog said:


> Velocity would have to increase as volume of air moving stays the same and area of port decreases-though have seen in a PB post that Geddes uses an inverse port in one of their enclosures..


I can't help but wonder if the boost in output would decrease like that vs. that of a gradual increasing of the horn size... maybe not though. Cool picture nonetheless. Love this thread.


----------



## teenkertoy

fish said:


> Wow! That's huge! What would you compare the output of that single 10" to?


Not exactly sure on this one, but I have never heard another ten inch in a car with such low frequency extension. Most sealed twelve inch enclosures I have heard also do not reach this low. I would guess a ported twelve inch will be similar in some ways, though my box should be a little louder watt for watt because of it's larger size.

-J


----------



## teenkertoy

Danometal said:


> I've never seen an inverse TL. I wonder if the velocity increases over its length.


Martin J. King provides some of the best tools for modeling a transmission line. A small portion of his work is summarized in his alignment tables. Look at pages 5 and 10, and 32. To summarize, "The tapered design ... produces a nice _compact enclosure_ with a very _uniform bass response_. Using just the alignment tables, a tapered transmission line enclosure appears to be the design with the highest potential for success."

The trade off (compared to a flared or horn design) is a little less spl, but still very loud compared to a sealed design and at least as much as a ported design.

-J


----------



## PottersField

My sub is nothing spectacular, just a Pioneer Champion for right now. I built the box with the intention of throwing an RE Audio SEX or a Dayton Reference in it. The box is the first slot vented I've ever built, 1.8 cu ft, tuned to 35Hz, all .75" MDF with plenty of internal bracing.










I didn't do any modeling for the box, just kind of went with the specs I needed based on the drivers I want to use. Seems to give a nice blend of SQ and SPL. Even with the Pioneer in it the sound is quite clean, not muddy at all. I'm excited to see what an RE or Dayton will do in it.


----------



## ou812

SSA Icon 10 1.35 cubes tuned to 32 hz






















































































Shot at 2011-07-11


----------



## neuspeedescort

xfett said:


> Looking at some of the pics I cant help but wonder how your cars havent caught on fire ..... some of those amp installs are just insanse. wires everywhere..


better yet the stock style (none-selaed) relocated battery in the trunk with no tie downs!


NEUMAN


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

So, you guys are going to laugh....... (I think one of my IDQ15's has a separated voice coil..) 


Hopefully it will be I, that gets the last laugh though.... :laugh::laugh::laugh:













4 x15 Isobaric Infinite Baffle.... It's happening.... 


for 160$


----------



## leepersc

**** YEAH MAN! I am an honest believer that there is way to much name brand nut hugging going on around here. If you want to rock the Pyle subs more power to you!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

We will see how it works out, SQshoestring has turned me onto them... 

If 4x15's doesn't work out, I've got spares and for 160 for 4x, it's like a sore wang, can't beat it...


----------



## SoulFly

nothing wrong with pyle. they do what their intended to do. i sometimes get an odd craving to buy stuff like that just to toy with it. like the bandpass dual subs they sell at Bestbuy. i dunno why i want one, i guess i like how it looks, but i want it. lol


----------



## Blister64

Here's the back of my '08 Avalanche. 2 10W6v2's with a 500/1 going to each. Here's the link to the build:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/85751-2008-avalanche-midgate-sub-box-amp-rack-build-jl-audio.html



















In the bed of the truck


----------



## SoulFly

took pics of mine today. nothing fancy. MTX Elite 1501d amp. W6v2


----------



## Fricasseekid

teenkertoy said:


> One ten inch woofer in a tapered transmission line measured FS at 26hz in-car. You know how if you try to talk into a fan how the spinning blades make your voice sound vibrato? This can do that too.
> 
> -J


Why wouldn't you install the dividers in at an angle so the port tapers continuously?


----------



## wheelieking71

this is a really cool layout. i like it. nice way to blend the HD with the slash's!


----------



## Blister64

wheelieking71 said:


> this is a really cool layout. i like it. nice way to blend the HD with the slash's!


Hey thanks man. Took a while to figure it all out but that was the best i came up with. I still have some finish work to do in the inside. Check out the full build if you want, have about 50-60 pics of it all.


----------



## PottersField

Blister64 said:


> Hey thanks man. Took a while to figure it all out but that was the best i came up with. I still have some finish work to do in the inside. Check out the full build if you want, have about 50-60 pics of it all.


I've been following along with the build a bit and the way you attached the entire enclosure was ****ing genious. It's so simple, but some guys would completely over-think things. :laugh: And yeah, props on blending the amps' cosmetics.


----------



## MaliBOOM

I will post some pics once I have 5 posts


----------



## Samuel

Well i im changing setup big time thanks to me new amplifier, gone from an M3 to the DLS A7


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

:laugh:

They just came in... this should be a fun experiment...


----------



## leepersc

Dude, have fun with it and prove the 'nay-sayers' wrong!

I am VERY excited to read your impression and results!


----------



## Blister64

Mr. T. said:


> I've been following along with the build a bit and the way you attached the entire enclosure was ****ing genious. It's so simple, but some guys would completely over-think things. :laugh: And yeah, props on blending the amps' cosmetics.


Why complicate things?! GM already make the mounts for something to go there, that's the hard part! I just changed out what it was


----------



## smooth72

Been gone awhile working on other projects, that are still not done. Anyway here is mine.








Other project same subject/victim


----------



## asawendo

smooth72 said:


> Been gone awhile working on other projects, that are still not done. Anyway here is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other project same subject/victim


Very very cool installation....


----------



## smooth72

Pic from the driver point of view.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Love the car, would need sunglasses to drive the thing AT NIGHT... lol


----------



## trumpet

This is my CDT Audio HD-1200CF 12".


----------



## shawnk

Quick and relatively inexpensive spl rig in my wife's CRV


----------



## asawendo

Bower and Wilkins B&W in Vortex Ported Enclosure


----------



## n_olympios

shawnk said:


> Quick and relatively inexpensive spl rig in my wife's CRV


How are the box and battery held down?


----------



## shawnk

n_olympios said:


> How are the box and battery held down?


The enclosure is bolted (inside) to the false floor, which is bolted to the vehicle. The battery is also bolted to the false floor (see pix) 

But thank you for your concern


----------



## Fricasseekid

shawnk said:


> The enclosure is bolted (inside) to the false floor, which is bolted to the vehicle. The battery is also bolted to the false floor (see pix)
> 
> But thank you for your concern


Do deep cycle batteries not emit hydrogen gas?


----------



## Samuel

No they are sealed but can vent if the pressure builds in them (ie they have a safety pressure release)

My latest boot install...


----------



## shawnk

Fricasseekid said:


> Do deep cycle batteries not emit hydrogen gas?


Short answer is no. Read "Battery maintenance" here: Optima Battery Maintenance & Storage - Optima Batteries


----------



## chad

asawendo said:


> Bower and Wilkins B&W in Vortex Ported Enclosure


Would love to hear more about this


----------



## n_olympios

shawnk said:


> The enclosure is bolted (inside) to the false floor, which is bolted to the vehicle. The battery is also bolted to the false floor (see pix)
> 
> But thank you for your concern


You see, I have a thing for safety. :blush: Nice job though, bolts are the best. 



chad said:


> Would love to hear more about this


Me too!


----------



## asawendo

chad said:


> Would love to hear more about this


Tuning port 20 hz..... So low it is rumbles in my bones rather than heard


----------



## chad

I was thinking more about how to calculate length, vent area, etc. It looks like a cool way to get a LOT of vent into a shorter space... Ideal for subs that like a lower tuning in a smaller enclosure.


----------



## asawendo

chad said:


> I was thinking more about how to calculate length, vent area, etc. It looks like a cool way to get a LOT of vent into a shorter space... Ideal for subs that like a lower tuning in a smaller enclosure.


Vent opening area is about 4,5" and the length of spiral vent is approximately 8" Bro. The driver itself is 10" with sensitivity of 95 db


----------



## sundance

stussycole said:


> They were an Onkyo 6x9 2-ohm sub. They were a buyout from parts express for really cheap. They were originally made for OEM auto sound.


Do you happen to have 1 you'd be willing to sell? I just need a single Onkyo 6x9 2 ohm sub/speaker and let me know if you are willing to part with it?

thnx


----------



## Kellyo77

Not gonna lie, the vortex port design is one of the coolest things I have seen. Makes perfect sense. Probably a PITA to make, I would think?


----------



## Fat B

Nice sub pics all around! Good thread...


----------



## dgkirkman

heres mine; Kicker CVXDVC412 Fosgate (2001) 1000.1bd 1.5 cap custom 2.4 spl box 1" thick walls 2" thick face it prety much blows my trunk apart


----------



## jhmeg2

whats in the truck now, sorry, its dark out, I was reading this thread, went out with phone and snapped a quick pic. Amazing SQ, but right now, its about the SPL... Single Mojo t-line 39Hz... 148.3 dB 

Ha Ha LMAO.... had to edit, cause I forgot to post the pic...


----------



## Fricasseekid

jhmeg2 said:


> whats in the truck now, sorry, its dark out, I was reading this thread, went out with phone and snapped a quick pic. Amazing SQ, but right now, its about the SPL... Single Mojo t-line 39Hz... 148.3 dB
> 
> Ha Ha LMAO.... had to edit, cause I forgot to post the pic...


Nice!!! I really miss my two Memphis M3 10"s. :'(


----------



## jhmeg2

its amazing what the m class can do. even the pr line...... memphis is the shiznits, i go back and forth with the mojo 12 and the DD1508... hell I had my 10s box in the other day for a few hours (8-10"s)m but the mojo feels louder. kinda hurts anctualy, i like it. is there something wrong with that....


----------



## RongGe

Spent last weekend making this.


----------



## The real Subzero

asawendo said:


> Bower and Wilkins B&W in Vortex Ported Enclosure


I wanna know about these vortex ports. pm me info people.


----------



## tarantula




----------



## tarantula

new box...


----------



## tarantula

and my mysterious toy for future...



BRAX for EMMA...
JBL for STREET...


----------



## Danometal

tarantula said:


> and my mysterious toy for future...
> 
> 
> 
> BRAX for EMMA...
> JBL for STREET...


* drools over sub pic


----------



## eltico7213

Before the trunk got the strobes installed. Planning on building a new box after the holidays, and maybe adding a second 9512 and M3a.


----------



## tyroneshoes




----------



## derickveliz

*HAT I6SW*


----------



## StockA4

shawnk said:


> Quick and relatively inexpensive spl rig in my wife's CRV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like these subs?


----------



## gsdye

2001 jetta

built into the wheel well under the trunk cover


----------



## shawnk

StockA4 said:


> shawnk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick and relatively inexpensive spl rig in my wife's CRV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like these subs?
> 
> 
> 
> I picked them up off of Ebay BNIB for $99 ea. including shipping  I mean, for that price one really can't complain
> 
> They're nice though man. They're currently in my buddy's ride in a sealed enclosure running off of a JL 500/1 and they do well!
Click to expand...


----------



## pocket5s

derickveliz said:


> *HAT I6SW*


Is that in the recommended .36 cf tuned to 38? I built one as a test box and while it sounds good it took a lot of bass boost to get "acceptable"


----------



## Kane

I picked them up off of Ebay BNIB for $99 ea. including shipping  I mean, for that price one really can't complain 

They're nice though man. They're currently in my buddy's ride in a sealed enclosure running off of a JL 500/1 and they do well![/QUOTE]

I have one of these also, i ran it for a while with only 300 watts going to it and she burnt... I really wish i could recone it! I love these subs.


----------



## Therum

gsdye said:


> 2001 jetta
> 
> built into the wheel well under the trunk cover


Looks like a 3300c. mmmm. Maybe I should restart my xtant amp collection.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

pocket5s said:


> Is that in the recommended .36 cf tuned to 38? I built one as a test box and while it sounds good it took a lot of bass boost to get "acceptable"


It is that box. I believe he used the smaller of the two because its up front, in the passenger footwell. I don't think there was room for the larger one.


----------



## BuickGN

Slight changes to mine.


----------



## derickveliz

pocket5s said:


> Is that in the recommended .36 cf tuned to 38? I built one as a test box and while it sounds good it took a lot of bass boost to get "acceptable"


Yes....0.34 cf is what mine came out at, very impressive little subwoofer.

Here are some impressions from another DIYMA member who got to listen my system.

LINK
.

it's post # 537 in my build.

.


----------



## narvarr

This is my travel/stealth setup. Went out of town for the holidays last month and haven't gotten around to putting the SC10 back it yet.

















-- Sent from my TouchPad using Communities


----------



## jhmeg2

ok, i will share... my new DD SW6.5 its a 6.5", but plays like a decent 10"

























soon to be its new home.








1.5-1.75^3ft 3" port 4" long.


----------



## Oscar

that's all I could fit on that storage shelf


----------



## StockA4

DC Audio Level 2 8" next to one of my Black Knights. Not much of a comparison, I know.


----------



## StockA4

XL12


----------



## StockA4




----------



## TrickyRicky

Oscar said:


> that's all I could fit on that storage shelf


Sweet, half of those strokers where mine (think you got 4 from me before?). Anyways I'll ship you the other 4 (THATS RIGHT....FOUR more) Strokers this monday. 

Man those things pound the crap out my trunk. Two Stroker 12's is more than enought for me @ 500watts total, now the sub that I am going to use is a Xtant X2.1204 woofer. Dont know how it will compare to the Stroker but its just as heavy. But it will also be powered with the same amplifier.


----------



## Oscar

TrickyRicky said:


> Sweet, half of those strokers where mine (think you got 4 from me before?). Anyways I'll ship you the other 4 (THATS RIGHT....FOUR more) Strokers this monday.
> 
> Man those things pound the crap out my trunk. Two Stroker 12's is more than enought for me @ 500watts total, now the sub that I am going to use is a Xtant X2.1204 woofer. Dont know how it will compare to the Stroker but its just as heavy. But it will also be powered with the same amplifier.


yup, both 15s there, and two of the 12s were yours. There's two Stroker18 basket/motors not pictured there as well, that need recones.


----------



## haystak

BuickGN said:


> Slight changes to mine.


are you using your whole trunk as a box?


----------



## pocket5s

that's basically an infinite baffle setup. If he made sure every little corner, nook and cranny was sealed, it _could_ be considered a box but most don't do that.


----------



## StockA4

pocket5s said:


> that's basically an infinite baffle setup. If he made sure every little corner, nook and cranny was sealed, it _could_ be considered a box but most don't do that.


The way I read "it could be" made me think of William Shatner.


----------



## SHAGGS

StockA4 said:


> The way I read "it could be" made me think of William Shatner.


You're......not.....theonly.....one....! KAAAAAAHN!!!!!!
Family Guy William Shatner - YouTube


Oh, and that pic of the Strokers made my left pantleg shorter!


----------



## gu9cci




----------



## jhmeg2

heres the finished product... what do you think


----------



## bmiller1

^^^Wow, that's beautiful man. Nice install


----------



## jhmeg2

well, thank you my friend. well, friend or not you are now, since your the only one to coment


----------



## bmiller1

Oh, I'm sure you'll get some more. That's a really unique and cool enclosure and those look like Memphis amps, which I am a sucker for.


----------



## jhmeg2

thanks guys, yes, Memphis amps. welded the 60/40 split seat together, then cut out 8 inches, then put in a 3" deep tray for the amps. Then the same thing for the 12 farad cap ( you can just see the top half low on the left side). DD SW6.5 6.5" sub. had it in a t-line, and couldn't believe it. It was so fricken powerful. lets see what this thing does.


----------



## StockA4

jhmeg2 said:


> heres the finished product... what do you think
> 
> 
> I'll be a friend too; that looks pretty darn nice!


----------



## jhmeg2

wooo hooo, i got friends, thanks guys. i've been here a while, and really don't know that many people. I would love to make a few friends.


----------



## jowens500

Here's mine. The car is a 07 Accord sedan. Hertz ML250.


----------



## jhmeg2

it sounds...... i have port noise bad. poop! what can i do?


----------



## jhmeg2

jowens500 said:


> Here's mine. The car is a 07 Accord sedan. Hertz ML250.


looks clean, i like.


----------



## StockA4

jhmeg2 said:


> it sounds...... i have port noise bad. poop! what can i do?


 Turbulence. Clean everything up, round your edges and corners. It's helped me in the past.


----------



## sq_guru

fish said:


> Jesus Christ! I'd like to know how that sounds?


Do you warn passengers that your front passenger seat is a death trap?


----------



## PiastXD




----------



## StockA4

PiastXD said:


>


She sure is pretty.


----------



## Se7en

Audio Development MM12










Links to pics of sub.

http://www.prodej-autohifi.cz/subwoofery/reproduktory/300-mm/audio-development-mm12.php

http://www.pimpmysound.com/popup_image.php?pID=4900&imgID=0


----------



## treylittlefield




----------



## rezdawgaudio72

RE Audio XXX18" times (2)


----------



## rezdawgaudio72

15" Godfathers new in box(with some oldschool USD Audio to keep them company)


----------



## StockA4




----------



## StockA4

A pair of the only 15's I ever liked.


----------



## quickaudi07

Se7en said:


> Audio Development MM12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links to pics of sub.
> 
> Audio Development MM12 - Prodej-autohifi.cz
> 
> Audio Development MM12


This is very nice and clean trunk, but holy ****, you got **** load of money spend in that car!


----------



## StockA4

quickaudi07 said:


> This is very nice and clean trunk, but holy ****, you got **** load of money spend in that car!


Looks like several "loads".


----------



## Se7en

StockA4 said:


> Looks like several "loads".


It wasn't cheap, but I got really good deals on just about everything...

The Billet 2200 and 4100 were purchased used out of a demo car, and then sent back to Tru to be refinished in black to match the B8.

The AD sub was purchased used from DAT a few months ago for less than a 1/3 of what retail would of been. I still have to work for every dollar, and the spend is considered an investment. The car will get traded in at some point, but the gear is coming with me...


----------



## StockA4

Se7en said:


> It wasn't cheap, but I got really good deals on just about everything...
> 
> The Billet 2200 and 4100 were purchased used out of a demo car, and then sent back to Tru to be refinished in black to match the B8.
> 
> The AD sub was purchased used from DAT a few months ago for less than a 1/3 of what retail would of been. I still have to work for every dollar, and the spend is considered an investment. The car will get traded in at some point, but the gear is coming with me...


I definitely feel you on the investment tip. Because that's exactly what our systems and collections end up being. We work hard and we play hard. Your trunk being case in point.


----------



## BP1Fanatic




----------



## TheScottishBear

Dayton dcs-450's 18"
141 sealed on the dash on 1500 watts
145.9 with drivers door open Both scores on music.Not quite content with that so it is being rebuilt this fall for 6 18" ported. Kinda looking for some tapouts. lol


----------



## Pimpnyou204

Custom made tc sounds 3hp 3000 motor into a 15 for some sql


----------



## ALL4SPL




----------



## BP1Fanatic

TheScottishBear said:


> Dayton dcs-450's 18"
> 141 sealed on the dash on 1500 watts
> 145.9 with drivers door open Both scores on music.Not quite content with that so it is being rebuilt this fall for 6 18" ported. Kinda looking for some tapouts. lol


How do you like those Dayton's? If the Lanzars blow, the Dayton Audio DCS380-4 15" Classic Subwoofer 4 Ohm is 1 of the few 15's that'll fit in my box.


----------



## TheScottishBear

BP1Fanatic said:


> How do you like those Dayton's? If the Lanzars blow, the Dayton Audio DCS380-4 15" Classic Subwoofer 4 Ohm is 1 of the few 15's that'll fit in my box.


I love em" They play from 25 to 60 hz really well. Taking them to 80hz wouldn't be so good. lol But I have a 10" midbass so no biggie. I believe they use the same motor for all 3 (12,15,18) I think the power ratings might be underrated as well. I have them on 500 watts a piece and they are laughing it off and that is 25 watts over max but these are just guidelines and I am sure my wall being sealed has a lot to do with it.  
I won't be able to go ported but 6 of them in a sealed clamshell will work. They have sealed, ported, and bandpass designs on partsexpress.


----------



## danielrcmo

jowens500 said:


> Here's mine. The car is a 07 Accord sedan. Hertz ML250.
> 
> Congratulations


----------



## Halverso_99

Some real nice enclosure in here...


----------



## strakele

Newest version of the trunk - Acoustic Elegance IB15s



























There will be a panel to cover the brackets on this side


----------



## Halverso_99

Nice!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

VERY nice!


----------



## 05impalaSS

Nothing extravagant..minus the crossovers


----------



## l a r r y

StockA4 said:


> A pair of the only 15's I ever liked.




Those were the first subs I ever had....that exact model, except I had 12's....ohhhhhhh the memories


----------



## StockA4

l a r r y said:


> Those were the first subs I ever had....that exact model, except I had 12's....ohhhhhhh the memories


A few months ago I went through a period where I sold about 3 or 4 sets of these. I really wish I'd kept a pair.


----------



## Shinju

StockA4 said:


> A few months ago I went through a period where I sold about 3 or 4 sets of these. I really wish I'd kept a pair.


dude! That was you selling those on cl almost a year ago? I was talking with you about buying about them all and we agreed on a price and I never heard back.... I was super  bummed I wanted to revive an old build I had with those many many years ago! 

Hell of a sub I had many of those back in the day!


----------



## StockA4

Shinju said:


> dude! That was you selling those on cl almost a year ago? I was talking with you about buying about them all and we agreed on a price and I never heard back.... I was super bummed I wanted to revive an old build I had with those many many years ago!
> 
> Hell of a sub I had many of those back in the day!


No, that absolutely was not me. And whoever did that has a pretty f***ked up way of conducting business. I sold all of mine on ebay. But ya, there was a period where it seemed like those things were popping up all over the place.

There was even a set of 6.5's down in South Seattle. After grilling him over the phone about their condition, I drove all the way down there and one of them was completely broken!

Ya, the only things I usually sell on Craigslist are enclosures.


----------



## Shadowmarx

My flat line....


----------



## Shinju

StockA4 said:


> No, that absolutely was not me. And whoever did that has a pretty f***ked up way of conducting business. I sold all of mine on ebay. But ya, there was a period where it seemed like those things were popping up all over the place.
> 
> There was even a set of 6.5's down in South Seattle. After grilling him over the phone about their condition, I drove all the way down there and one of them was completely broken!
> 
> Ya, the only things I usually sell on Craigslist are enclosures.


Word, I am not mad about it but damn I had 3 of those in a Nissan king cab off an autotek 7100 BTS.


----------



## audiobaun

Shadowmarx said:


> My flat line....


:shocked::snacks:Sweet looking Sub!!!


----------



## Shadowmarx

audiobaun said:


> :shocked::snacks:Sweet looking Sub!!!


Thx Brah just got this in...
Going to run it in a console box..
With those new mlk'S...
Thinking ported @ 30-32hz...


----------



## miniSQ

18" beauty!!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Shinju said:


> Word, I am not mad about it but damn I had 3 of those in a Nissan king cab off an autotek 7100 BTS.


I miss my STOLEN 7100 & 7300BTS'.


----------



## audiobaun

BP1Fanatic said:


> I miss my STOLEN 7100 & 7300BTS'.


Well sir,I happen to have a 7100 sitting and 3-7050, and a 7300..Currently have also 2-7150s,running one @2ohms on a pair of 1k rms 10s,dvc 2ohm subs, sounds great.7300 I bought as in good working condition for over $300 bucks, and got it, and tested it, and goes right into protect mode?I will get it repaired.Thats beside the Autotek old school White Mean Machine collection Ive got going onGreat aps,the BTS Series,even the 7204 is working/looks great after bought way back, and still performs very well.,My pics still wont post up


----------



## Shadowmarx

http://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o595/Shadowmarx1

Hit me up Brah. [IMG]http://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o595/Shadowmarx1/nakamichi-spw10sb.jpg



/Nak-spw10sb.jpg[/IMG]


audiobaun said:


> Well sir,I happen to have a 7100 sitting and 3-7050, and a 7300..Currently have also 2-7150s,running one @2ohms on a pair of 1k rms 10s,dvc 2ohm subs, sounds great.7300 I bought as in good working condition for over $300 bucks, and got it, and tested it, and goes right into protect mode?I will get it repaired.Thats beside the Autotek old school White Mean Machine collection Ive got going onGreat aps,the BTS Series,even the 7204 is working/looks great after bought way back, and still performs very well.,My pics still wont post up


----------



## audiobaun

working now


----------



## audiobaun

Shadowmarx said:


> http://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o595/Shadowmarx1
> 
> Hit me up Brah. [IMG]http://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o595/Shadowmarx1/nakamichi-spw10sb.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> /Nak-spw10sb.jpg[/IMG]


I can come bye in the morning anytime man?I have a Mean 66HC, the Cyclops VIII,and I can Bring that other 7150, and I can bring that 7100,a 66Mean, and a 99Mean??How is 9-9:30??


----------



## audiobaun

I have work in morn from 5-8am to test a water pump,after that, I can swing by [email protected]


----------



## 1styearsi

s4turn said:


> Did this pic at night


nice tastefully done


----------



## Shadowmarx

s4turn said:


> Did this pic at night


Thats a sexxy sub right there......


----------



## Hispls

Under the floor looks a bit messier wired, and the amps look a lot nicer with the plastic wrap off the acrylic tops.

Going to have some new subs in a week, and probalby a new box after September (that gets my back seats back)


----------



## n_olympios

Eeer is that closet bolted somewhere or is it just loose in the car?


----------



## Coppertone

This is my CDT QES 12" for my sq and spl needs gents.


----------



## IBcivic

strakele said:


> Newest version of the trunk - Acoustic Elegance IB15s


That there looks fantastic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hispls

n_olympios said:


> Eeer is that closet bolted somewhere or is it just loose in the car?


My "closet" is loose, but doesn't move. It's quite heavy, an easy 500 pounds with the subs in. It's just for a couple competitions this month then will be taken out for something somewhat more sane.


----------



## n_olympios

My comment might have seemed a bit cheeky, but I have a thing for loose boxes/installs. If you've seen people being decapitated by their loose subbox during a phenomenally small crash, this makes you change your perspective somewhat as to what "moves" and what doesn't.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Feel the bass


----------



## jhmeg2

jhmeg2 said:


> ok, i will share... my new DD SW6.5 its a 6.5", but plays like a decent 10"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon to be its new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5-1.75^3ft 3" port 4" long.


Well, I was off a lot... Its .456 ft^3, 2" port 10" long. but here it is. I made a trim piece and wraped it in grey vinyl.
















let me know what you think...


Oh, Um, well its on hold for now, cause I gotta send it back for a re-cone, cause I put a drill bit through the surround. Plus, I am respraying the enclosure, and adding a flared port.

OOOPS, MY BAD, i WENT BACK A FEW PAGES, and seen that I already posted this.sorry guys


----------



## SHAGGS

SaturnSL1 said:


> That is the first square magnet I have ever seen. It kinda looks like a metal grilled cheese sammich. There's no way I _wouldn't_ invert those, just so people would do a double take.
> 
> Oh wait. The square Kicker's have square magnets, too, don't they? Oh well, still wierd lookin'.


----------



## SaturnSL1

SHAGGS said:


> SaturnSL1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the first square magnet I have ever seen. It kinda looks like a metal grilled cheese sammich. There's no way I _wouldn't_ invert those, just so people would do a double take.
> 
> Oh wait. The square Kicker's have square magnets, too, don't they? Oh well, still wierd lookin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks lol. They are 12" 4ohm woofers from some 1977 MCS house cabs.
Click to expand...


----------



## SHAGGS

The first subs I ever had were 12's, with the same ribbed cone, but a diff. surround and magnet, that came out of a late 70's, guitar cabinet. Man-oh-man, did I beat the piss out or those things....:blush:


----------



## SaturnSL1

Hell yeah! I love playing chopped and screwed music through these things, they play below 25Hz like its nobodies business lol. I had a few people ask me what kind of subs I have, one guy thought I had a 15". They're always surprised to see some old dusty woofers getting down


----------



## MrDee78

Hispls said:


> Amidonitrite?


What is the sub in that last pic??? Looks very interesting.


----------



## tm4n6910

yes they are el-cheapos but hit damn hard with bout 500 rms. custom box coming soon







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rezdawgaudio72

Glassed/carbon fiber encloser for 07 335i e90, 1.25 ported(tuned45hz),loaded with massive audio o/s cw10,power by o/s soundstream 700s,nothing about this was easy,pain in the ass to do,plays nice,diggs deep,so it payed off,built for my friends car,


----------



## Hispls

MrDee78 said:


> What is the sub in that last pic??? Looks very interesting.


Shocker neo Sig. Very scarce motor and very strong. IMO looked really cool with the Rockford HX2 basket.... I have had poor luck getting really loud with 18" though so I have almost all my subs built up as 15 these days.


----------



## soundcontrol

Just recently sold the DD 9015 but kept the wife.


----------



## IBcivic

soundcontrol said:


> Just recently sold the DD 9015 but kept the POSTER.


This...I believe


----------



## soundcontrol

Used that pic and a few similar on ebay when i sold it. Had to call ebay tech support for assistance with the ad after I listed it,

The tech guy was from India. When he pulled up the auction and said "ohhhhhh, very nice subwoofer" about 3 times before we could go on and about 8 times through the course of the phone call I almost fell out laughing. It was already preceded with "this call is recorded for customer quality" and this guy was starting to sound like his day got a lot better.


----------



## narvarr

soundcontrol said:


> Just recently sold the DD 9015 but kept the wife.


So what did you think of the Xtant X2 subs?

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soundcontrol

I'm still breaking them in. As I literally just installed them two days ago. So far I can say the wait and work on getting a box right for them was well worth it. Doesn't play as low as the LMS15s sealed that I was running(obviously) but have proven to be very loud, and very responsive in a ported box. 

Rap/hiphop ect are just stupid loud and if I cut the subs back can still blend really well with the music on rap/hiphop along with rock and everything in between.

Still need to tweak my amp but so far......they are wow.

Running on a RF T1500-1bdcp @ 1ohm

Pics of the box and subs

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/135871-pre-fab-box-fun.html


----------



## SoulMan76

I don't have anything super special, but I figured I'd throw mine up here. It's a kia Soul JL Stealthbox w/ a JL 12 W0v3-4. I'd like to upgrade to a W3 but I'm not sure if it'll fit in the box. I still haven't measured it, and the guy at JL that I emailed didn't know either. The wires are not in their permanent place, I was still working on getting things settled before I went nuts cutting a 4gauge power to short for something. The photo out of the car was a XD500/3 I've since went to a XD600/6.


----------



## narvarr

SoulMan76 said:


> I don't have anything super special, but I figured I'd throw mine up here. It's a kia Soul JL Stealthbox w/ a JL 12 W0v3-4. I'd like to upgrade to a W3 but I'm not sure if it'll fit in the box. I still haven't measured it, and the guy at JL that I emailed didn't know either. The wires are not in their permanent place, I was still working on getting things settled before I went nuts cutting a 4gauge power to short for something. The photo out of the car was a XD500/3 I've since went to a XD600/6.


Nice! I like what you did with the lexan window.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## narvarr

soundcontrol said:


> I'm still breaking them in. As I literally just installed them two days ago. So far I can say the wait and work on getting a box right for them was well worth it. Doesn't play as low as the LMS15s sealed that I was running(obviously) but have proven to be very loud, and very responsive in a ported box.
> 
> Rap/hiphop ect are just stupid loud and if I cut the subs back can still blend really well with the music on rap/hiphop along with rock and everything in between.
> 
> Still need to tweak my amp but so far......they are wow.
> 
> Running on a RF T1500-1bdcp @ 1ohm
> 
> Pics of the box and subs
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/135871-pre-fab-box-fun.html


I checked out your thread...pretty handy work there. I had a 12 that I sold locally and then ended up getting a pair of 10" subs with the leather dust cap. They don't seem to be built the same. The single 12 was about the same weight as the two 10's combined.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soundcontrol

Thanks. I no longer have a table saw and building from scratch is a lot harder with out the right tools. I really liked the look of the black leather subs that came out in the X2 just not the idea of them being leather. There is one of the X2 12s NIB on ebay right now. No doubt a very big sub.


----------



## SoulMan76

narvarr said:


> Nice! I like what you did with the lexan window.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, I was just trying to make it a little different. I am going to try my hand at doing some fiberglass work soon, if I am any good at it, I may do some of that in the back to dress it up.


----------



## Audio-Concepts

Heres my newest aquisition! Onyx LSX Motor, with DD basket, gonna make an SPL only enclosure prolly burp 3k rms!


----------



## Calum

That magnet just isn't big enough.


----------



## Audio-Concepts

Calum said:


> That magnet just isn't big enough.


Oh, she has enough ass in her!!


----------



## The real Subzero




----------



## jrs1006

soundcontrol said:


> Just recently sold the DD 9015 but kept the wife.


Ok so those 1008's or 1208's not sure which one's they are. I have 3 of the 1008's and have yet to find a home for them. How do you like the ones you have?


----------



## Joemon

before (sq)


----------



## Joemon

after (spl)


----------



## NA$TY-TA

My Old setup in my TA. This was back in 2003




















Now who doesn't like Subs and women???




















Current setup is and single 8W7. Fiberglass enclosure still in progress.









Kyle


----------



## soundcontrol

jrs1006 said:


> Ok so those 1008's or 1208's not sure which one's they are. I have 3 of the 1008's and have yet to find a home for them. How do you like the ones you have?



I have one AW1208X. It has never been installed. Wanted to find it a matching friend and never have.


----------



## Mackenzie




----------



## Mackenzie




----------



## rezdawgaudio72

ChaunB3400 said:


> Bad Packing


aaaawwwwwhhhh man that hurts,older post but still hurts,


----------



## rezdawgaudio72

The real Subzero said:


>


hey that looks jus like mine


----------



## Kane




----------



## Kane

american bass tnt 10


----------



## Kane

w6v1


----------



## Kane

treo ssi with ssp recone


----------



## Kane

oldschool rf punch 15's 8 of them


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice!!!


----------



## eviling

I think some will enjoy this one - 









'

















''










this box is my pride and joy i love it so much  tehe it was my first box build. quite proud of my self.  









did a single layer 3\4" than said it was wayyyyyy to thin. they were out of 1" at home depot  so, 2 3\4 it was. 




































hight issues...one layer on bottom. deadened and than foamed braces as well. 




























by the way that's a HEAVY ****ING BOX. add a 60 lb subwoofer, and a 29lb amp straped to the back, turn it upside down and try to squeeze it into the trunk by your self.....lets just say we won't do that again. :-s

fyi, i am selling that..hopfuly with the box?  give me an offer i can;';t turn down!  by the by, 500 watts rms in that box and i'm thumping so clean and hard..with the full 1k watts that thing will knock you out of your seat. i just think it's to big for what i want to do :\


----------



## rich20730




----------



## Ricci

ChaunB3400 said:


> Bad Packing


Holy ****... I've seen some mangled XXX's due to shipping but that thing looks like it got run over by the fork truck.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

rich20730 said:


>


CLEAN install!!!


----------



## bigbubba

A couple of my favs,


----------



## Randyman...

Current setup. Pretty compact, but gets the job done. Three W12GTi's on ARC KS2500.1 in my '13 4Runner 4x4:


----------



## srtchris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onebadmonte

Lookey, lookey what showed up! 

Hangin at the front door










The reveal










The fun side










The serious side










Fi Car Audio Q10 Dual 2 ohm coils. 0_o

Be on the look out for a build coming soon.


----------



## BowDown

My Aura NRT18-8


















Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## chad

those things still kick ass.

They kicked so much ass when they were introduced that people were scared of them.

And their price.


----------



## edouble101

Fi Audio IB315's


----------



## FutureFuzz 26

Memphis M5 15"


----------



## 04murdalanche




----------



## fcarpio

4x10 IB.  Unfortunately I do not have this car anymore.


----------



## fish

fcarpio said:


> 4x10 IB.  Unfortunately I do not have this car anymore.



So, did you have 4 10's in the rear deck, & the ones in the rear quarters are your midbass, or are those the other 2 in the quarters?


----------



## fcarpio

^^^ I had 2 on each side next to the rear seats, none on the rear deck. The panel where they are mounted was reinforced and it turns out that is connected to the trunk (sweet!). I had the Hybrid Audio Legatia L8, L4 and L1 mounted in the doors. For more details you can go to the link in my signature.


----------



## fish

fcarpio said:


> ^^^ I had 2 on each side next to the rear seats, none on the rear deck. The panel where they are mounted was reinforced and it turns out that is connected to the trunk (sweet!). I had the Hybrid Audio Legatia L8, L4 and L1 mounted in the doors. For more details you can go to the link in my signature.


That's badass! Never seen a sub(s) IB in that area of a car.


----------



## cerwinvega_fan

SoundChaser said:


> Best of both worlds. SQ / SPL


Good lord, what amp is that?


----------



## cerwinvega_fan

I think I have an issue.... my subs have their own house and I sleep in a tent outside lol.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Wow!!!


----------



## SaturnSL1

cerwinvega_fan said:


> I think I have an issue.... my subs have their own house and I sleep in a tent outside lol.


I'm getting to this point too lol. I'm planning on just taking a few sheets of wood and building a large multi-chambered box for home use. I don't like seeing my stuff laying around unused, might as well make a home system out of it for ****s and gigs.


----------



## StockA4

cerwinvega_fan said:


> I think I have an issue.... my subs have their own house and I sleep in a tent outside lol.


I didn't realize how massive that Earthquake sub was!


----------



## DAT

eviling said:


> I think some will enjoy this one -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ''



This mine...


----------



## optimaprime

Dave that m16 is so pretty !! Was it worth the trade off of al those jbl mkll subs?


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Massive Audio DMX 15


----------



## eisnerracing

cerwinvega_fan said:


> I think I have an issue.... my subs have their own house and I sleep in a tent outside lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


nice collection but a new window blind needs to be replaced before you buy any more LOL


----------



## Hispls

I'll just leave this here


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Omg, what is the diameter of that sub???


----------



## Hispls

BP1Fanatic said:


> Omg, what is the diameter of that sub???


10". The neodymium version of that motor is much more practical for mounting. I just built this for a laugh.


----------



## Ultimateherts

What type of fork truck do you need to lift it?


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Lmao!


----------



## nineball76

My little 18" Digital Designs Z


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS

Hispls said:


> I'll just leave this here


Shocker Sig!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hispls

Ultimateherts said:


> What type of fork truck do you need to lift it?


Yeah, it's a back breaker. That's why I'm into the Neo motors now... though they're terribly peaky.



Hertz5400LincolnLS said:


> Shocker Sig!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


You got it.


----------



## chad

Hispls said:


> though they're terribly peaky.


----------



## Hispls

chad said:


>


Very strong motors (neodymium) tend to give a huge peak at tuning when you port them.


----------



## chad

proof?


----------



## StockA4

chad said:


>


At first glance I was like, "you insensitive......"

But 5 minutes later I'm at the point where it's hard to type this because I'm laughing so hard.


----------



## Danometal

LOL!


----------



## Hispls

chad said:


> proof?


I've done so many Shocker Sigs with identical softparts in neo and ceramic motors. Ceramics ALWAYS give a flatter response in modeling software and in-car. All things being equal more motor force = peaky response.

Here's an 18" I did up with the neo motor just to keep the pics coming.


----------



## ou812

Uhh....chad asked for proof...All I see is a poor gluejob on a dustcap.


----------



## chad

It has EVERYTHING to do with what is going on in the gap and NOT what is generating the magnetic force that ends up in said gap....

If you have issues then I would alter the gap geometry before saying something that is the equivalent of hydroelectric electricity sounding different than nuclear electricity.


----------



## Hispls

ou812 said:


> Uhh....chad asked for proof...All I see is a poor gluejob on a dustcap.


Clearly you've never seen anything loud. Why not post some pictures of subs you've built that survive 8000W?

What proof would you like? Softparts being equal the neo motor is a much more peaky response than the ceramic sig. How are you even debating this? I've built dozens of variations on these motors and have a pretty good idea of how they differ.



chad said:


> It has EVERYTHING to do with what is going on in the gap and NOT what is generating the magnetic force that ends up in said gap....
> 
> If you have issues then I would alter the gap geometry before saying something that is the equivalent of hydroelectric electricity sounding different than nuclear electricity.


So the strength of the fixed motor doesn't have anything to do with response? Since these are supposed to be SPL subs anyway, there's hardly an "issue" with performance. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that Thilo probably knew what he was doing when he designed these, but if you have built a better neo motor you should market it to the SPL community.


----------



## chad

Hispls said:


> Clearly you've never seen anything loud. Why not post some pictures of subs you've built that survive 8000W?
> 
> What proof would you like? Softparts being equal the neo motor is a much more peaky response than the ceramic sig. How are you even debating this? I've built dozens of variations on these motors and have a pretty good idea of how they differ.
> 
> 
> 
> So the strength of the fixed motor doesn't have anything to do with response? Since these are supposed to be SPL subs anyway, there's hardly an "issue" with performance. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that Thilo probably knew what he was doing when he designed these, but if you have built a better neo motor you should market it to the SPL community.


The problem with older neo is that it could not handle the heat, why neo subs were/are not popular unless there is mad cooling. What I am saying is that if you use neo then you have to change the gap geometry, two different beasts entirely, I mean **** man, look at how this works.. it's not rocket science.

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that if Thilo was such a badass then why have I not seen his designs on the thousands of subs I have mixed on?

Next, why don't you show me a sub that can survive 8KW long term in the industry I work in....

You know why? Because you cant. 

let's do some simple math, let's take acoustic output in watts, subtract that from what it is "consuming" go ahead, use any enclosure you want... then take that number you derived and turn it to BTU.....

Then ask a metalurgist how long it would take to turn a lot of everything in that gap, namely the VC into butter.


----------



## nineball76

I can't find the build thread, but it's on here somewhere. A European SQ champion car where a DD Z18 was used. He said it was the best sounding sub he's ever heard. Same thing said by Abtec. I like the sound of my Z, but I haven't found the right enclosure yet.


----------



## Hispls

ou812 said:


> Uhh....chad asked for proof...All I see is a poor gluejob on a dustcap.





chad said:


> The problem with older neo is that it could not handle the heat, why neo subs were/are not popular unless there is mad cooling. What I am saying is that if you use neo then you have to change the gap geometry, two different beasts entirely, I mean **** man, look at how this works.. it's not rocket science.
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb and say that if Thilo was such a badass then why have I not seen his designs on the thousands of subs I have mixed on?
> 
> Next, why don't you show me a sub that can survive 8KW long term in the industry I work in....
> 
> You know why? Because you cant.
> 
> let's do some simple math, let's take acoustic output in watts, subtract that from what it is "consuming" go ahead, use any enclosure you want... then take that number you derived and turn it to BTU.....
> 
> Then ask a metalurgist how long it would take to turn a lot of everything in that gap, namely the VC into butter.


First of all, there is no evidence whatsoever that neodymium magnets in loudspeakers degrade with heat through normal (or even abusive) use. As you say, coil fails long before you can heat even a small motor like this to the point of deteriorating the magnetic field. 

Next I don't think Thilo is the end all be all of any speaker engineering, but he has many good performers on his resume and certainly has made some of the top of the pack for HT and car audio.

Don't confuse mechanical with thermal power handling. Very few loudspeakers can take much more than 1600W thermally without getting into thermal failure, but many of us have far more power on tap for dynamic peaks and burps. Try building a woofer that will MECHANICALLY survive 8KW and you'll see that pretty glue jobs don't really hang.


----------



## goodstuff

Popcorn


----------



## Hispls

nineball76 said:


> I can't find the build thread, but it's on here somewhere. A European SQ champion car where a DD Z18 was used. He said it was the best sounding sub he's ever heard. Same thing said by Abtec. I like the sound of my Z, but I haven't found the right enclosure yet.


And people have used Kicker Solo X 18 in winning SQ builds as well. The right box in the right car and enough EQ and someone good can get almost anything to sound good up to 90dB. DDZ and DD95XX series are more examples of subs with huge motor force that really want to give a huge peak in response at or around tuning. That's really what they are designed to do!


----------



## HiloDB1

Hispls said:


> And people have used Kicker Solo X 18 in winning SQ builds as well. The right box in the right car and enough EQ and someone good can get almost anything to sound good up to 90dB. DDZ and DD95XX series are more examples of subs with huge motor force that really want to give a huge peak in response at or around tuning. That's really what they are designed to do!


Correct. It doesn't matter what type of permanent magnet is used if the motor geometry is designed to create massive motor force and not be linear. Then of course you're going to have a huge peak in response.


----------



## chad

Hispls said:


> First of all, there is no evidence whatsoever that neodymium magnets in loudspeakers degrade with heat through normal (or even abusive) use. As you say, coil fails long before you can heat even a small motor like this to the point of deteriorating the magnetic field.


Tons of evidence.... It is literally WHY more subs that people don't stoke off to the magnets to do not use neo.. It's not a cost thing.. when you have to pay freight all over the country several times a year for hundreds of drivers. They do not do well with extended amounts of heat.. Period. So let's take a 100 degree day, magnet is 100 degrees, even the highest grade neo is not recommended over 230 degrees F. That is VERY easy to attain in a magnetic gap, especially a small one that does not have a high thermal capacity. Especially applying a ton of power, or even moderate amounts of power over a long period of time. I have grabbed BASKETS I cannot hold on to comfortably. Aluminum ones.

Neodymium Iron Boron Magnets - Dura Magnetics, Inc.



HiloDB1 said:


> Correct. It doesn't matter what type of permanent magnet is used if the motor geometry is designed to create massive motor force and not be linear. Then of course you're going to have a huge peak in response.


Bingo. What makes the field is moot, it's what controls the field is what counts. I fail to understand why this is so hard to comprehend.


----------



## Hispls

chad said:


> Tons of evidence.... It is literally WHY more subs that people don't stoke off to the magnets to do not use neo.. It's not a cost thing.. when you have to pay freight all over the country several times a year for hundreds of drivers. They do not do well with extended amounts of heat.. Period. So let's take a 100 degree day, magnet is 100 degrees, even the highest grade neo is not recommended over 230 degrees F. That is VERY easy to attain in a magnetic gap, especially a small one that does not have a high thermal capacity. Especially applying a ton of power, or even moderate amounts of power over a long period of time. I have grabbed BASKETS I cannot hold on to comfortably. Aluminum ones.
> 
> Neodymium Iron Boron Magnets - Dura Magnetics, Inc.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo. What makes the field is moot, it's what controls the field is what counts. I fail to understand why this is so hard to comprehend.


I don't understand what you're even trying to prove? You're saying that a stronger fixed magnet doesn't make any difference? 

Tons of evidence to show subwoofers with neo magnets degrading from heat and you post a spec sheet on neodymium? How about some evidence of a high powered subwoofer losing magnetic force in the neodymium from heat.

Obviously you have all the answers and know far more than Thilo, and probably have registered more patents AND have a bigger penis, but this is from the old TC sounds website:



> #15 Neodymium will lose its strength with heat
> 
> Of course it will, and so will ceramic motors too, but the fact is, under even extreme operating conditions, it’s not likely the motor will ever reach these temperatures. There is just too much steel to absorb the heat from the voice coil in almost any practical case. In practice, gradual demagnetization due to use simply does not occur. We have been making high power neodymium based drivers for many years now and we have never once measured a discernible number from heat.
> 
> While Neodymium is nearly 10 times as strong as a similar sized ceramic magnets, it can cost up to 50 times too which is almost exclusively why it is not used often. Also, traditional overhung motors, which account for more than 95% of all car audio designs, can get everything they need out of a ceramic magnet assembly and stronger neodymium would be perhaps unnecessary. If we could use neo more, we would, but because it’s a patented martial, it’s just not economically practical for most designs. Furthermore, in order the magnetize neodymium, A magnetizer with over twice as much power and energy needs to be used. Many manufactures lack the capabilities of even magnetizing neodymium, so it becomes impractical to not only use it, but to manufacture.



Audiopulse » Myths About Subwoofers

The reason it's not more widely used in big SPL subwoofers is entirely price related. I was talking to someone about a year ago who had recently priced out tooling up a new neo SPL motor and it was going to be about 1200$ per driver in neodymium alone.

Price of Neodymium Drops 33% - Article from CE Pro

Prices are still 10X higher than they were 5 years ago on raw materials.

I'm not talking about a PA speaker or midrange with a neo slug the size of a pencil eraser\. You're looking at some really big neo slugs in a significant amount of steel.


----------



## HiloDB1

Hispls said:


> I don't understand what you're even trying to prove? You're saying that a stronger fixed magnet doesn't make any difference?



Obviously you are not grasping what Chad and I are telling you. Ill leave it at that.


----------



## chad

HiloDB1 said:


> Obviously you are not grasping what Chad and I are telling you. Ill leave it at that.


Yeah, when we start discussing magnet structure and gap geometry and magnets are being referred to as "slugs" then the conversation is going two different directions.


----------



## Hispls

HiloDB1 said:


> Obviously you are not grasping what Chad and I are telling you. Ill leave it at that.


I simply stated that the neo sig motor is a very peaky response compared to the ceramic sig motor and it turned into some sort of contest to prove me wrong (as if either of you have used either sub). 




chad said:


> Yeah, when we start discussing magnet structure and gap geometry and magnets are being referred to as "slugs" then the conversation is going two different directions.


YOU are discussing geometry. I merely stated that the neo sig motor yields a different response than the ceramic sig motor. Just go ahead and make whatever point it is you're trying to make. 

If there is a more correct term for the magnet rounds please enlighten me. I've seen them commonly referred to as slugs and according to Miriam Webster it seems an accurate description:

1slug
noun \ˈsləg\
1: sluggard 


2: a lump, disk, or cylinder of material (as plastic or metal)


Also I'm anxiously awaiting your mountains of evidence of neodymium subwoofer magnets degrading from heat.


----------



## chad

I posted a magnet manufacturers website and with some derivation of materials numbers one can do a bit of research....... ON A LOT of magnets.

You posted a website pointing out myths that have no numerical evidence, etc.

Flux in the gap is flux int eh gap, no matter what makes it, period.... Just like Hydroelectric generated power is the same a nuke power.

My time is worth more to me than playing raquetball with a curtain....


----------



## mr. fusion

Can we get back to the topic?


----------



## SHAGGS

chad said:


> My time is worth more to me than playing raquetball with a curtain....


LOL! I'm sooooo stealing this one


----------



## Hispls

chad said:


> I posted a magnet manufacturers website and with some derivation of materials numbers one can do a bit of research....... ON A LOT of magnets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of just admitting you are wrong you perpetrate the myth by falling back on a material spec sheet. I've actually done some research trying to confirm or bust this myth, and I couldn't find any evidence to support your claim. If there's piles of evidence showing subwoofers losing motor force from heat, prove up or shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chad said:
> 
> 
> 
> You posted a website pointing out myths that have no numerical evidence, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Because no numerical evidence exists. YOU claim this evidence exists, the onus is on YOU to show it, not on me to prove that evidence that doesn't exist doesn't exist.
> 
> Honestly I'd take the word of an engineer who has designed and sold tens of thousands of drivers over the last decade and has many registered patents over some forum know-it-all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flux in the gap is flux int eh gap, no matter what makes it, period.... Just like Hydroelectric generated power is the same a nuke power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this has nothing to do with my original post whatsoever, but if this is true, how come we can't make a super powerful woofer with a 20oz ceramic magnet with just the right "gap geometry"? I'm no physicist but it seems common sense that the amount of magnetic force is somewhat dependent on the strength of the fixed magnet.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ou812

Hispls said:


> chad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a magnet manufacturers website and with some derivation of materials numbers one can do a bit of research....... ON A LOT of magnets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of just admitting you are wrong you perpetrate the myth by falling back on a material spec sheet. I've actually done some research trying to confirm or bust this myth, and I couldn't find any evidence to support your claim. If there's piles of evidence showing subwoofers losing motor force from heat, prove up or shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because no numerical evidence exists. YOU claim this evidence exists, the onus is on YOU to show it, not on me to prove that evidence that doesn't exist doesn't exist.
> 
> Honestly I'd take the word of an engineer who has designed and sold tens of thousands of drivers over the last decade and has many registered patents over some forum know-it-all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this has nothing to do with my original post whatsoever, but if this is true, how come we can't make a super powerful woofer with a 20oz ceramic magnet with just the right "gap geometry"? I'm no physicist but it seems common sense that the amount of magnetic force is somewhat dependent on the strength of the fixed magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still here? :surprised:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## hurrication

Hispls said:


> Instead of just admitting you are wrong you perpetrate the myth by falling back on a material spec sheet. I've actually done some research trying to confirm or bust this myth, and I couldn't find any evidence to support your claim.


Am I the only one whose facial expression went  after reading this?

A material spec sheet is about the best kind of "proof" you're gonna find.. all you have to do is click the link and you can find evidence to support chad's claim.


----------



## Hispls

hurrication said:


> Am I the only one whose facial expression went  after reading this?
> 
> A material spec sheet is about the best kind of "proof" you're gonna find.. all you have to do is click the link and you can find evidence to support chad's claim.



Please describe how that spec sheet shows any data relating to the operation of high powered subwoofer with neodymium magnet. 

Do you people really believe that the motor of a subwoofer will reach nearly the boiling temperature of water through use? I demand proof of this absurd claim!


----------



## BuickGN

Given enough time at high power, yes.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

:dead_horse:

More subwoofer porn please!


----------



## narvarr

Xtant X10T

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## hurrication

Hispls said:


> Do you people really believe that the motor of a subwoofer will reach nearly the boiling temperature of water through use? I demand proof of this absurd claim!


Absolutely, especially in the pole piece. 

A good voice coil with top quality bonder can reach up to 500 degrees before it starts to smoke, and all that heat gets wicked away by the steel parts. 

I can't find the thread right now, but Jacob @ Sundown wrote about the pole sleeves in some of his prototypes coming loose during testing because of the amount of heat present.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

narvarr said:


> Xtant X10T
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 4


NICE response to sinisterkustoms' request!


----------



## t3sn4f2

Hispls said:


> Please describe how that spec sheet shows any data relating to the operation of high powered subwoofer with neodymium magnet.
> 
> Do you people really believe that the motor of a subwoofer will reach nearly the boiling temperature of water through use? I demand proof of this absurd claim!





Abmolech said:


> Let us have look at power compression.
> 
> When current passes through a voice coil (resistor), electrical energy is converted into heat, and dissipated into the surrounding air.
> The rate at which this dissipation occurs is called power and is measured in watts.
> 
> The amount of power can be calculated by using one of three methods.
> 
> (1) Power = V x I watts
> (2) Power = (V x V)/R watts
> (3) power = (I x I)x R watts
> 
> Where V is the voltage in the wire in volts, R is the resistance of the wire in Ohms, and I is the current in the wire in amperes.
> 
> Therefore most driver motor tests are done at 2.83 volts, and use a nominal figure of 8 ohms.
> 
> IE 2.83 x 2.83/8 = power (1), to get into watts we need to divide by time (seconds) so, this is a test for ONE second.
> Therefore 2.83 volts on an 8 ohm driver, = 1 watt.
> 
> If we were to use 2.83 volts on a 4 ohm driver for 1 second, we would be using 2 watts.
> 
> Hold the thought of one second...
> 
> A watt is the energy produced in Joules.
> 
> A calorie is defined as the amount of energy required to increase the temperature of one gram water by one degree Celsius. A calorie is 3600/860 joules. (One calorie = 4.186 joules)
> 
> Starting to get interesting,
> Joules = watts x seconds, therefore watts = joules/seconds.
> With resistors, the greater the dissipation the hotter it gets, and the larger the resistor needs to be.
> To raise one gram of copper by 1 degree, takes 0.385 joules.
> Assuming your voice coil starts at 20 degrees Celsius, then at 2 watts per second (90 dB on this driver), it will rise at 5 degrees per second. *In less than forty seconds your voice coil has reached 200 degrees.* (Even allowing for loss to atmosphere)
> Efficiency = 10^(Sensitivity in dB – 112)/10
> 87 dB at 1 watt @ I meter = 0.316 percent efficiency
> IE 99 + percent is turned into heat.
> 
> The Temperature Coefficient of Copper (near room temperature) is +0.393 percent per degree C. This means if the temperature increases 1°C the resistance will increase 0.393%.
> If your voice coil DC resistance = 6.4 ohms, then a 200 degree temperature increase = 200 *.00393 *6.4 = 5 ohms.
> 6.4 + 5 = 11.4 ohms resistance
> This results in a 3dB loss in acoustical output. (approx)
> Qes = Re*Sqrt(Mms)/(BL^2*Sqrt(Cms))
> But wait there is more..
> As more power is applied to the voice coil we increase the stroke length. When the motor force drops by 30%, you've lost 3 dB in output. (Xmax have defined it as 70% of rest BL)
> 
> Hey we “lost 6 dB” but wait there is more..
> The compliance of the suspension.
> As you increase the stoke length, the cone, spider, and surround to move as well. This movement changes the compliance of the suspension.
> The loss in this area depends on how linear the suspension travel keeps the Cms
> And you wonder why, I suggest small mid ranges are a “problem child”
> 
> There are some clear asumptions made here
> 1/ little heat is lost in the forty seconds
> 2/ The voice coil weighs one gram.


^^^^


----------



## Hispls

BuickGN said:


> Given enough time at high power, yes.


Have you ever made a subwoofer motor even warm? 



hurrication said:


> Absolutely, especially in the pole piece.
> 
> A good voice coil with top quality bonder can reach up to 500 degrees before it starts to smoke, and all that heat gets wicked away by the steel parts.
> 
> I can't find the thread right now, but Jacob @ Sundown wrote about the pole sleeves in some of his prototypes coming loose during testing because of the amount of heat present.


I assure you, a coil will give you problems long before that in real world applications. I'd consider it likely that much of the trouble with the pole sleeve is out-gassing bubbling up the inside of the former and rubbing on the pole, or non linearity (rocking) of the coil at extreme power levels may well also cause a condition where the former is rubbing on the pole piece. Even a perfectly aligned coil will rub under extreme abuse. I would believe failure from rubbing long before failure of glues from heat (in a pole sleeve anyway). I'd wager the amount of power under which those failed was 5 or 6 times "rated" power and the level of power where SOMETHING was going to break quickly. 

Your 500 degree number is probably absolute critical failure best case scenario it'll survive that long. 

In truth, once you exceed the maximum safe power for a coil, a good rule of thumb being 100W * coil diameter (in inches) * number of layers, it will rapidly build up heat faster than it can shed it. For example a coil that will take 1200W sine wave at 50hz for 8 hours without trouble would begin to have problems within 10 minutes at 1500W. The trouble being compounded by the heat causing more resistance and assuming the amp could continue to make full power at higher impedance you really quickly get into a thermal runaway type situation.

So your theoretical 500 degree coil is radiating enough heat for long enough to heat the T yoke, then top and bottom plate, then the magnets? Seriously? There's a good bit of material and an air gap between the coil and the magnets on most subwoofers I've seen. 

Keep in mind, Jacob has a series of midranges with neodymium magnet. Surely if he believed the magnets would deteriorate from these 500 degree coils he would not be using them right?



t3sn4f2 said:


> 1/ little heat is lost in the forty seconds
> 2/ *The voice coil weighs one gram.*
> 
> 2/ *The voice coil weighs one gram.*


Your article describes power compression and a VOICE COIL becoming hot. You do realize that the neodymium isn't in the coil right? A rather small voice coil too I might add. 1 gram coil? 1g is about the mass of copper that is in a penny. Seems a rather wimpy coil for a high powered subwoofer. The smallest of the coils that I generally use masses 153 grams. This is a rather typical sized 3" 4 layer. 

Surely someone has some actual evidence of a neodymium subwoofer becoming de-magnetized from use? Why are you people trying so hard to continue this myth? 

I know a couple of you did a google search and found no evidence so posted the spec sheet or the story about the 1 gram coil reaching 200 degrees.


----------



## t3sn4f2

nevermind


----------



## BuickGN

Hispls said:


> Have you ever made a subwoofer motor even warm?


 Nope. I've shot the temps a couple times, always ambient. I've also shot the temps of my midranges which use a neo magnet and they've always been ambient at the magnet. I was pushing them hard one time with a 180hz highpass and throwing everything the amp had to offer which is about 150w and the "dustcap" around the edges rose by 5 degrees over the rest of the cone. If they weren't so expensive I would have pushed longer to see if the magnet got warm but I wasn't about to take a chance when I never run them that low and that hard on music anyway. 

Still though, if heat is transferred into the magnet from the VC which we know it is, given enough time the magnet will heat up. The way I listen to music with it cranked occasionally for maybe one or two songs and then back to normal for the rest of the trip, it will never be an issue for me. I like knowing my midbass has 4" voice coils, I would think that it would help with the short term power handling a bit but not sure if having the magnet inside of the voice coil hurts long term or not.

I trust the pro audio guys that see speakers pushed for hours on end at their rated thermal power handling. How can the magnet not get hot when the VC is inside and very hot for long periods of time.

I've never heard of the problems talked about in this thread, this is literally the first I've heard of it but again, enough heat and time I don't see why the magnet wouldn't get hot.


----------



## Hispls

BuickGN said:


> Nope. I've shot the temps a couple times, always ambient. I've also shot the temps of my midranges which use a neo magnet and they've always been ambient at the magnet. I was pushing them hard one time with a 180hz highpass and throwing everything the amp had to offer which is about 150w and the "dustcap" around the edges rose by 5 degrees over the rest of the cone. If they weren't so expensive I would have pushed longer to see if the magnet got warm but I wasn't about to take a chance when I never run them that low and that hard on music anyway.
> 
> Still though, if heat is transferred into the magnet from the VC which we know it is, given enough time the magnet will heat up. The way I listen to music with it cranked occasionally for maybe one or two songs and then back to normal for the rest of the trip, it will never be an issue for me. I like knowing my midbass has 4" voice coils, I would think that it would help with the short term power handling a bit but not sure if having the magnet inside of the voice coil hurts long term or not.
> 
> I trust the pro audio guys that see speakers pushed for hours on end at their rated thermal power handling. How can the magnet not get hot when the VC is inside and very hot for long periods of time.
> 
> I've never heard of the problems talked about in this thread, this is literally the first I've heard of it but again, enough heat and time I don't see why the magnet wouldn't get hot.


Periods of time as in hours? Days? Weeks? Months? With music, highly doubtful with it's dynamic nature, with sine waves, possible, but I think it would require careful planning to run the woofer just below thermal limits, and even then, I think within safe operating levels they either overheat and fail or can dissipate heat faster than it's building up.

I might be willing to believe a driver with a motor structure the size of a thimble could get hot, but this hardly describes a subwoofer, and given the variety of neo based midranges on the market that actually fit that description there would surely be some evidence of demagnetization if it were a real issue. 





















Survived about 30 seconds vs. JBL a6000GTI










Funny, the motor wasn't warm after this. Really even the dustcap wasn't too hot to hold your hand on.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Ain't nobody got time for yo technical jibbajabba - This is a pics thread! 

I'll just put this here: Technical Jibbajabba Forum


----------



## BuickGN

Hispls said:


> Periods of time as in hours? Days? Weeks? Months? With music, highly doubtful with it's dynamic nature, with sine waves, possible, but I think it would require careful planning to run the woofer just below thermal limits, and even then, I think within safe operating levels they either overheat and fail or can dissipate heat faster than it's building up.
> 
> I might be willing to believe a driver with a motor structure the size of a thimble could get hot, but this hardly describes a subwoofer, and given the variety of neo based midranges on the market that actually fit that description there would surely be some evidence of demagnetization if it were a real issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Survived about 30 seconds vs. JBL a6000GTI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, the motor wasn't warm after this. Really even the dustcap wasn't too hot to hold your hand on.


That's exactly my point. How can it possibly heat the magnet up in 30 seconds? A couple grams of copper, yes. Given an hour or two, it probably would have heated the magnet up. 

Do you agree that the voice coil transfers heat into the magnet?


----------



## HiloDB1




----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice!!!!


----------



## HondAudio

I remember seeing pictures of a USAC competitor's install from back in the 1990s. He had a single 8" sub and the magnet and the amplifier(s) were liquid-cooled


----------



## Coppertone

This would be mine.


----------



## Kevin K

Here is my PHD FB10 install


----------



## Hispls

BuickGN said:


> Do you agree that the voice coil transfers heat into the magnet?


Yes. Have you ever actually felt a magnet get hot from use? Warm perhaps after prolonged play, but being able to play a woofer for say, 40 minutes or an hour involves playing it at a power level where it can actually deal with heat.

A 3 second burp will not transfer much or any heat to a magnet. An hour of play at power levels that are within tolerance of the coil will actually warm up a motor a bit, but at the point where the coil will survive an hour's play it's not generating heat any faster than it cools itself through convection, and radiation. 

In short, you'd get a subwoofer motor hotter just leaving it out in the sun for an hour in the summer than you would playing it at say 1200/1500W.

I run a lot of power and have blown up more woofers than most people. I'd like to think I speak from experience when it comes to grossly overpowering woofers and burning things up.


----------



## SHAGGS

Again with this?

That post was 5 months ago, let it die already.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Kevin K said:


> Here is my PHD FB10 install


Tapped Horn?


----------



## Kevin K

BP1Fanatic said:


> Tapped Horn?


Not really. Enclosure is ported tuned to 32. It's sorta a loading wall effect and to allow items to be placed on top of the enclosure area for normal vehicle use. There's an inch toward the drivers side that open as well as open in front of the sub to each side and it's open underneath the platform towards the passenger side too. Sounds good (to me) and very functional too.


----------



## 2fnloud

My 8" subs:


----------



## tarantula

brax matrix 10.1 - "going to retire!"



morel ultimo 12 - "takes the helm!"


----------



## HiloDB1




----------



## cerwinvega_fan

HiloDB1 said:


>


Warden?


----------



## HiloDB1

cerwinvega_fan said:


> Warden?


Correct 21" Warden


----------



## leepersc

HiloDB1 said:


> Correct 21" Warden


Oooohhhh, just looking at that beast hurts my body all over!:dead: Please tell more!!! Build log or anything else?


----------



## HiloDB1

leepersc said:


> Oooohhhh, just looking at that beast hurts my body all over!:dead: Please tell more!!! Build log or anything else?


Did some metering today [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] all sealed on the dash off very low power ([email protected]) Tuning is around 28.


----------



## tyroneshoes

These Matrix Me subs sound fantastic and have great output. Ill be having this 10" fiber glassed but for now Im thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## 49konvict

My sundown zv4 10


----------



## quickaudi07

Great sub... now put it down and clean up around the house  

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ZMan2k2

Going it the back of a Double Cab Tacoma (I hope).


----------



## papasin

A pair of Illusion Audio C12XLs


----------



## Coppertone

Sadly I am only a mini ballaaaaa as I only run a C12 lol.


----------



## papasin

Coppertone said:


> Sadly I am only a mini ballaaaaa as I only run a C12 lol.


Lol. Nothing wrong with your setup. As I understand, your goals was to retain pass thru and you certainly are able to achieve that. For me, I never put my rear seats down as I almost always have two car seats in the back anyway, so might as well. 

My wife went with a single also, but a single C12XL up front.


----------



## ou812

quickaudi07 said:


> Great sub... now put it down and clean up around the house
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## ZMan2k2

It was a fight, but I got them in. Plenty of mounting depth, and sealed up tight. I love the sound, and they're just breaking in. Can't wait to go wild with them.


----------



## cerwinvega_fan




----------



## plcrides

put it down and clean up your house. ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## milburyl

Not as nice as others, and they are in prefab boxes, but still pound nonetheless. Not sure of SPL, but the app I downloaded for my phone says 139.7.


----------



## milburyl

A new box I am trying out. I think they pump pretty damn good for 10".


----------



## srtchris

K










Faded sub Friday.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimateherts

cerwinvega_fan said:


>


You could open a gym with all that weight!!!


----------



## damonryoung

You can sorta see them...











Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## rmoltis

hey guys i have 2 10" infinity kappa 100.9w subs in my tiny vehicle, my ford aspire.
but since my car is so tiny. the bass is tremendous. the 2 10" subs just rock my car.
and the 4 5.25" door speakers just pressurize my cabin with midbass and hig freq sounds.
especially with all the dynamat.
awesome!!!!
one day i hope to build a custom enclosure for the subs to help further enhance the sq.
but for now 1.25cubes ported for each sub will do for now.


----------



## tm4n6910

3 arc audio 10s sealed with 1500 rms


----------



## milburyl

A new toy I have to play with. Mach Audio MAW15.


----------



## Micksh




----------



## milburyl

Micksh said:


>


I'm drooling. Nice sub. What kinda enclosure does that run best in anyway?


----------



## Micksh

milburyl said:


> I'm drooling. Nice sub. What kinda enclosure does that run best in anyway?


I've got mine in 3.25 ported around 31Hz. I love it. Cleanest, punchiest bass I've had in a long time, maybe ever. Sounds excellent on any music. I've heard they do well sealed too, but I wanted a little more efficiency, plus it looked great when I plotted it out in WinISD.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

I've been wanting to get into custom sub building for a while. This is my first effort. Rainbow Amboss12 motor, basket and cone with Atomic Apocalypse VC/spider assembly, SkyHigh 8g leads and 7" dust cap.

 
Hope to get it in a box and test it later on today.


----------



## milburyl

sinister-kustoms said:


> I've been wanting to get into custom sub building for a while. This is my first effort. Rainbow Amboss12 motor, basket and cone with Atomic Apocalypse VC/spider assembly, SkyHigh 8g leads and 7" dust cap.
> 
> 
> Hope to get it in a box and test it later on today.


Damn. I wish I had that kinda talent. I feel like such a noobie here. Lol. I just have a basic understanding of how to wire things up compared to actually building my own sub. That is sick man. Wish I was in New Zealand, I'd have you build me a custom sub.


----------



## Toogoode

So im new here, never really been on any audio forums, until now that is, but I figured i'd introduce myself via some of my most recent build pics of my sub/s speakers/ fun projects!

Where i build the beasts! (living room)



First custom spider setup on one of my XXX 18's. 


My XXX motor based sub. Using a TI frame, and quad 1 ohm 4" coil



Mounted in my car (will no longer be running a single 18, or box setup anymore. Switching over to a full wall of 18's currently)



A retarded 12" Ti frame using a Gen 2 motor for a crazy customer. This 12" is 100lbs!



And for fun, a 5 1/4 with a dumb motor. No real point of building it, just bored, and looked epic.


----------



## Oscar

Just received the beast. B2 Audio XC Dual 0.7 ohm coils.

































































VERY surprising T/S parameters. If I hadn't seen it myself, I'd have said those parameters belong to a SQ subwoofer, never a 4" coil SPL monster sub!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

[email protected]@@@@@@@@@mmmmmmmnnnnnnnn!!!!!


----------



## duro78

I never would of imagined there were so many bass heads in this forum. I could of sworn I was on caco but nope diyma here I am


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Bass IS the final frontier!


----------



## 63flip

......subs, 8's 2 18's


----------



## edouble101

Love those Lanzar subs. I had two DC15's


----------



## 63flip

edouble101 said:


> Love those Lanzar subs. I had two DC15's


Those are DC15's. They just have custom dust cap logos. I scored them of the local CL stupid cheap because the guys kid pushed in the dust caps. I had vinyl made from an OS logo and had my local shop replace the caps. Even after that I've got less than $100 in the pair.


----------



## brumledb

MKIV's


----------



## Coppertone

I'm not sure if mine counts but here it is...


----------



## 63flip

Just added this pair of 12w7's to the collection. I used to have a single 12w7 in the "red eye" h.o. Box that I sold. Regretted it 5 minutes later. Finally replaced it with a pair. Two times the fun!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

That's the way to do it tho'...go bigger than last time!


----------



## Negolien

2 12" Tantric MD's in a 3.2 cube net Sealed box running off a SQ Q1-2200D 320 Singer alt and a 2nd battery.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

That looks like a bp4 box.


----------



## Negolien

BP1Fanatic said:


> That looks like a bp4 box.


It's a 3.2 net sealed from Cherrycustoms in a beauty box.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Where is the output? There's a glare in front of both speakers. Looks like plexiglass is on that panel.


----------



## Bimmer

A masterpiece of subwoofer.

Just want to share my Morel this will be mounted in 28L sealed box.

I'm impressed from day one that i bought it. 

A bit dusty because is sitting in my dorm room.


----------



## DDfusion

SW2508sc in Auburn Tiger colors


----------



## cerwinvega_fan

Toogoode said:


> So im new here, never really been on any audio forums, until now that is, but I figured i'd introduce myself via some of my most recent build pics of my sub/s speakers/ fun projects!
> 
> Where i build the beasts! (living room)
> 
> 
> 
> First custom spider setup on one of my XXX 18's.
> 
> 
> My XXX motor based sub. Using a TI frame, and quad 1 ohm 4" coil
> 
> 
> 
> Mounted in my car (will no longer be running a single 18, or box setup anymore. Switching over to a full wall of 18's currently)
> 
> 
> 
> A retarded 12" Ti frame using a Gen 2 motor for a crazy customer. This 12" is 100lbs!
> 
> 
> 
> And for fun, a 5 1/4 with a dumb motor. No real point of building it, just bored, and looked epic.


Hey bud pm me. Your inbox is full


----------



## Coppertone

My Gladen SQL 15 naked just before it was clothed and installed into its enclosure.


----------



## quickaudi07

Coppertone said:


> My Gladen SQL 15 naked just before it was clothed and installed into its enclosure.


Impressive looking sub!


----------



## Coppertone

Here it is with some finely applied work done to it.


----------



## #1BigMike

Coppertone said:


> Here it is with some finely applied work done to it.


That looks fantastic Ben!


----------



## Coppertone

Thank you, just wait until we meet up and you hear it in person lol.


----------



## damonryoung

Got things re-situated. 











Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Just finished up a custom 8" build using a DD 512 motor. 
From this:


To this:


You can check out the full build on my FB page https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.829710833763785.1073741840.306438172757723&type=3


----------



## BP1Fanatic

That 8 looks insane! Nice!!!!


----------



## mechatron




----------



## maggie-g




----------



## Bluenote

maggie-g said:


>


Is that a 15?


----------



## BP1Fanatic

New enclosure and subs.


----------



## maggie-g

Bluenote said:


> Is that a 15?



it sure is


----------



## Cruzer

BP1Fanatic said:


> New enclosure and subs.


Nice! i enjoyed my polk mm subs


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Thanks! I enjoy them too!


----------



## omnibus




----------



## jwsewell01

Here is an old setup I had in a Nissan P/U


----------



## jwsewell01

This one was in my Ranger I am currently working on. It's one of the Dayton DVC's from that Nissan install above. It finally died after close to 10 years of abuse. 

4th order bandpass BTW


----------



## jhmeg2

Id love to have a working beast 5 1/4" sub. If you could do something with a motor I could fit in a box, and could give me specs on..... great! I'd be a buyer


Toogoode said:


> So im new here, never really been on any audio forums, until now that is, but I figured i'd introduce myself via some of my most recent build pics of my sub/s speakers/ fun projects!
> 
> Where i build the beasts! (living room)
> 
> 
> 
> First custom spider setup on one of my XXX 18's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My XXX motor based sub. Using a TI frame, and quad 1 ohm 4" coil
> 
> 
> 
> Mounted in my car (will no longer be running a single 18, or box setup anymore. Switching over to a full wall of 18's currently)
> 
> 
> 
> A retarded 12" Ti frame using a Gen 2 motor for a crazy customer. This 12" is 100lbs!
> 
> 
> 
> And for fun, a 5 1/4 with a dumb motor. No real point of building it, just bored, and looked epic.


----------



## My98RT10

Wavecore 8" in 10 litre sealed enclosure.















































]


----------



## Frijoles24

how does that sound sitting up front?


My98RT10 said:


> Wavecore 8" in 10 litre sealed enclosure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


----------



## My98RT10

It sounds awesome. With some equalising I am really surprised, how clean and powerful the bass is. It goes without saying that it's not earthshaking though but it pushes a lot, this driver is excellent.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

C'mon man, you know you gotta show pics of the rest of the VIPER!


----------



## My98RT10

BP1Fanatic said:


> C'mon man, you know you gotta show pics of the rest of the VIPER!


Ok, here's one...


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice!!!! Unlike most people, l love that V10 sound! I wouldn't mind having Ford's 6.8L V10 in my F150!


----------



## RRizz

Stereo Integrity BM MkIV in my 370z


----------



## BP1Fanatic

How u like your 370z? I want 1 for HPDE's. Miatas are just too small for me.


----------



## RRizz

Love the 370.....owned it 5 years and still smile when I drive it....handles great, plenty of power..just a great car IMHO


----------



## P1200VB

Cerwin-Vega Stroker 18D2 fitted in a folded horn. Had it fitted in a ported box before. The horn is much louder. Just for testing, will probably build a better one later.


----------



## Hispls

P1200VB said:


> Cerwin-Vega Stroker 18D2 fitted in a folded horn. Had it fitted in a ported box before. The horn is much louder. Just for testing, will probably build a better one later.


Those old strokers are crazy efficient, I bet that gets busy on 1000W.

About the only sub I always wanted to own and never will.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

P1200VB said:


> Cerwin-Vega Stroker 18D2 fitted in a folded horn. Had it fitted in a ported box before. The horn is much louder. Just for testing, will probably build a better one later.


Nice! Can you post your HR screens?


----------



## P1200VB

Don´t have any on the computer I am on now. But I have some pictures of my 2 brand new Stroker 18" with single voice coil.

























http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae48/P1200VB/Stroker18_4.jpg[/img
[img]http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae48/P1200VB/DSCN6343_zpsxds2zi7t.jpg


----------



## nineball76




----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice subs!


----------



## fcarpio




----------



## SHAGGS

Oh man! Those Strokers are sooooooo ****ing sexy!
Owning one is definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## #1BigMike

How do those shallow illusions sound?


----------



## SHAGGS

Great, now I just wasted an hour watching Youtube videos of O/S Strokers.


----------



## fcarpio

#1BigMike said:


> How do those shallow illusions sound?


They sound very good. They do sound better in IB than they did sealed and the reason for that is because the sealed box I had them in may have been on the small side. In IB the power requirements have decreased, the output has increased and they do DROP LOW. Maybe even too low, I may have to adjust the crossover.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

SHAGGS said:


> Great, now I just wasted an hour watching Youtube videos of O/S Strokers.


LOL!


----------



## eviling

Its just an 8" but it does me plenty, stock location. Firmed it up with some deadening behind it. Its a German maestro, forget the exact model. Its in my build diagram. 










Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## eviling

Its just an 8" but it does me plenty, stock location. Firmed it up with some deadening behind it. Its a German maestro, forget the exact model. Its in my build diagram. 










Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## P1200VB

SHAGGS said:


> Great, now I just wasted an hour watching Youtube videos of O/S Strokers.


I have an old video of my Stroker 18D2. From around 2006. The box is not optimal. Tuned a bit too low (around 25Hz) but works quite well anyway.


----------



## RollingThunder

Audison Lrx5.1k
2 Boston G5 12"s 1cu ft sealed total 2 ohm
1st Gen Boston Pro 6.53 Neo comps
in for cleaner install soon!


----------



## RollingThunder

Audison Lrx5.1k
Boston Pro 6.53 neo (1st gen) components
2 Boston G5 12s at 2 ohm total impedance
Soon to be reinstalled


----------



## Coppertone

Mine is a reinforced basic fiberglassed corner mounted enclosure. Not the sexiest, but she has the soul of a warrior lol.


----------



## OramG

hahaha  Soul counts


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Yeah it does!


----------



## mcgsxr

I am in the middle of the install, but here is a pic of my single JL 10TW1-4. Built a custom 0.35 cubic foot sealed box. My young daughters "helped" with the carpet work...

Going in my CLK cabriolet, right behind the drivers seat.

Works surprisingly well for SQ off 330w.

Not a giant sub like many I see in this thread, but my latest "add a sub" install to my car.

Have a sealed 1.0 cubic foot Cobalt 12 in my Ford Fusion.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Coppertone said:


> This is my CDT QES 12" for my sq and spl needs gents.


I remember building that!


----------



## fish

Got these installed a little over a week ago, but haven't got to hear them yet. Waiting on my DSP replacement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice! I miss my 08S15L74 being in my Ranger. But, I'm enjoying it in the crib!


----------



## Markous

Stereo Integrity HST-15 mkII (current) beside a Zv4 rev2 10" (previous)











Beside a 5 gal. water jug for scale.











In the Ranger in 4 cubes sealed.


----------



## nstaln

Audiomobile MASS 12's.


----------



## fish

The cat pic is awesome!!!


----------



## nstaln

Pair of MASS 12's in 1cube sealed each. Each one is powered by the subwoofer channels of a pair of JL HD900/5's. Down-firing in a 2017 Nissan Frontier xtra-cab 4x4.


----------



## nstaln

fish said:


> The cat pic is awesome!!!


Thanks! He's a good kitty. 

I used to live in Oklahoma...in Midwest City and later in OKC. My first job as a pro installer was at the Circuit City in OKC back in the late 90's. I was in my 20's...lots of good memories from Oklahoma.

Your IB install looks great!


----------



## fish

nstaln said:


> Thanks! He's a good kitty.
> 
> I used to live in Oklahoma...in Midwest City and later in OKC. My first job as a pro installer was at the Circuit City in OKC back in the late 90's. I was in my 20's...lots of good memories from Oklahoma.
> 
> Your IB install looks great!



Thanks! 

Too bad you're still not around, there's quite a few of us around the OKC area. Not too many on here anymore, but we all still stay in contact & have a meet or two annually. 


Then you wouldn't have to package up those MASS2012's when I buy them all up!!! :laugh:


----------



## ckirocz28

Old school.


----------



## Gramps

Some of my old school stuff, no where near as great as most of the stuff posted already, but owes me very little and will still sound great!!
Krem


----------



## JCsAudio

Sundown SA 12
Alpine SWS 10
SUndown SD3 10


----------



## ckirocz28

Gramps said:


> Some of my old school stuff, no where near as great as most of the stuff posted already, but owes me very little and will still sound great!!
> Krem


I don't remember ever seeing those Alpine's, what year are they?


----------



## Gramps

ckirocz28 said:


> I don't remember ever seeing those Alpine's, what year are they?


Mid 90’s, these were the next line down from the famous bass200 series.
Krem


----------

